# "تأسيسية الدستور " توافق على اقتراح شيخ الأزهر باعتبار الذات الإلهية مصونة



## بنت الأكرمين (18 يوليو 2012)

وافقت لجنة نظام الحكم إحدى لجان الجمعية التأسيسية بالإجماع على اقتراح شيخ الأزهر الشريف الدكتور أحمد الطيب باعتبار الذات الإلهية مصونة، ويحظر المساس بها، وكذا ذوات أنبياء الله، وأمهات المؤمنين، والخلفاء الراشدين.


أكدت اللجنة خلال اجتماعها، اليوم، أنها تباحثت فى المقترح الذى أرسل به شيخ الأزهر بعد التوافق مع ممثلي الأزهر حول الصياغة، وارتأت اللجنة أنه نص صريح يجب إضافته ضمن المواد الأساسية لشكل الدولة ومقومات المجتمع.

اتجهت بعض الآراء باللجنة إلى اعتبار المادة المقترحة من الأزهر من المواد المكملة للمادة الثانية من الدستور الجديد، وكانت اللجنة قد استكملت خلال اجتماعها مناقشة بعض مواد الدستور الجديد.

المشهد والموجز وبوابة الأهرام


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

ولسه الاقباط ماضيين على ده وبيتصوروا مع شيوخ السلفية؟

نستاهل ولسه!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

اللي غايظني ان رغم كل ده هاﻻقي اللي يقول لي بس اكيد ممثلين الكنيسة هناك ليهم حكمة معينة!!!

طول ما الاقباط ساكتين...يستاهلوا....عشان يبقوا ينافقوهم ويدافعوا عن المادة التانية كويس بعد كده!

يا جدعان فوقوا....يا إما دولة علمانية، يا اما مفيش...اي حاجة غير دولة علمانية تماماً مصيرها تبقى افغانستان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ولسه الاقباط ماضيين على ده وبيتصوروا مع شيوخ السلفية؟
> 
> نستاهل ولسه!



*مين قالك بس إنهم وقعوا على كدة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> وافقت لجنة نظام الحكم إحدى لجان الجمعية التأسيسية بالإجماع على اقتراح شيخ الأزهر الشريف الدكتور أحمد الطيب باعتبار الذات الإلهية مصونة، ويحظر المساس بها، وكذا ذوات أنبياء الله، وأمهات المؤمنين، والخلفاء الراشدين.
> 
> 
> أكدت اللجنة خلال اجتماعها، اليوم، أنها تباحثت فى المقترح الذى أرسل به شيخ الأزهر بعد التوافق مع ممثلي الأزهر حول الصياغة، وارتأت اللجنة أنه نص صريح يجب إضافته ضمن المواد الأساسية لشكل الدولة ومقومات المجتمع.
> ...



*الذات الالهيه .............ماشى ....القدوس و ما حدش يقول كلمة 

لكن ذوات الانبياء و الخلفاء الراشدين و الصحابة ........مالهم بأة و مال الموضوع دا ....هم قدوسين هم كمان و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (18 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الذات الالهيه .............ماشى ....القدوس و ما حدش يقول كلمة
> 
> لكن ذوات الانبياء و الخلفاء الراشدين و الصحابة ........مالهم بأة و مال الموضوع دا ....هم قدوسين هم كمان و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟؟​*



لأ محدش قال انهم في نفس مرتبة الله سبحانه وتعالى لكن شيخ الأزهر قصده بكده منع الشيعة من سب الخلفاء الراشدين والصحابة علشان تبقى مادة دستورية ميقدروش انه يتجاوزوها ويقدروا على اساسها يحطوا عقوبة وكمان الأنبياء اسلاميا لا يجوز سبهم فحط خط رجعة ضد الملحدين الذين يسبون الذات اللإهية والأنبياء.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> لأ محدش قال انهم في نفس مرتبة الله سبحانه وتعالى لكن شيخ الأزهر قصده بكده منع الشيعة من سب الخلفاء الراشدين والصحابة علشان تبقى مادة دستورية ميقدروش انه يتجاوزوها ويقدروا على اساسها يحطوا عقوبة وكمان الأنبياء اسلاميا لا يجوز سبهم فحط خط رجعة ضد الملحدين الذين يسبون الذات اللإهية والأنبياء.




بس لو حد قال رأيه فى تصرف عمله حد من الصحابة أو الانبياء 

ممكن تتعامل على إنها سُبة 

و ديه مشكلة كبيرة


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين قالك بس إنهم وقعوا على كدة​*



الخبر بيقول بالإجمااااع يعني البهوات مضوا على الكﻻم ده


وﻻ حتى الذات الإلهية يا إيريني...

بصي...أي حاجة محتاجة فرض تحصين....تبقى ضعيفة!
إله زائف او ضعيف، هذا الذي يحتاج ان نكمم الافواه لئﻻ تتكلم عليه...


وأي تقييد لحرية التعبير يحد من التقدم والإبداع! أي تقييد من أي نوع! ولوﻻ حريات التعبير لظللنا إلى الآن نؤمن أن الأرض مسطحة، وكل الهجايص التي كانت سائدة حتى القرن الرابع عشر....ﻷنه بدون حرية تعبير ونقد بل وحتى السماح بالإساءة للمقدس، يظل العقل اسيراً لتقاليد القدماء....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

*دة مقترح لسة ...لم يوضع ولم يوقع عليه احد*
*هما بيدردشوا لسة لغاية يوم الخميس القادم ...*
*بعدها يبدأوا من يوم الأحد غربلة المقترحات *
*حتى الآن المادة الثانية كما هى بدون تعديل او أضافات *


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

مصيبة كبيرة اصﻻً اننا بندافع عن المادة التانية....كان اكرم للاقباط ينسحبوا يقولوا احنا ضدها بصورتها ايام مبارك من الاصل!

إما دولة علمانية...او سننتهي كافغانستان


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس لو حد قال رأيه فى تصرف عمله حد من الصحابة أو الانبياء
> 
> ممكن تتعامل على إنها سُبة
> 
> و ديه مشكلة كبيرة



وممكن الواحد يقول رأيه عن التصرف من غير إساءة للشخص ومن غير ما يؤذي مشاعر من يحبون هذا الشخص
وبكدة مش هيكون في مشكلة


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> إما دولة علمانية...او سننتهي كافغانستان



الدولة العلمانية تضر المسيحي الملتزم كما تضر المسلم الملتزم

وأزمة الزواج المدني أقرب دليل ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> الدولة العلمانية تضر المسيحي الملتزم كما تضر المسلم الملتزم
> 
> وأزمة الزواج المدني أقرب دليل ..


*لأ الدولة المدنية ليست العلمانية هى التى ستضر بالمسلم لأنها ستمنعه من الزواج بأكثر من واحدة ..كما ستمنعه من الطلاق بأرادته المنفردة ..*
*بالنسبة للمسيحى الملتزم يمكنه أن يلجأ للكنيسة للزواج عادى*
*أو غير الملتزم لمن أراد أن يتزوج مدنياً *


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> وممكن الواحد يقول رأيه عن التصرف من غير إساءة للشخص ومن غير ما يؤذي مشاعر من يحبون هذا الشخص
> وبكدة مش هيكون في مشكلة



محمد كاذب!
كيف اقول حقيقة مثل هذه....بطريقة ﻻ تكون مسيئة؟


كلمة "بدون إساءة" و"بدون إيذاء مشاعر" دي كلمة مطاطة...تستغل كستار لتقييد حرية التعبير....

خصوصاً لما تكون مشاعر ملتهبة ومرهفة مثل المسلمين....لو ورقة بترف امامه يتعصب!

مش هنضحك على بعض...


حرية التعبير ﻻ تتجزأ....إما موجودة أو ﻻ! أي تحديد لها ينسفها!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

الدولة العلمانية ﻻ تضر إﻻ الذي يريد ان يفرض دينه وقيمه بكل بجاحة على الاخرين


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> وممكن الواحد يقول رأيه عن التصرف من غير إساءة للشخص ومن غير ما يؤذي مشاعر من يحبون هذا الشخص
> وبكدة مش هيكون في مشكلة


دهـ لمجرد إن ممثل رسخ عنف آلجمآعآت آلإسلآمية فى وقت كآنت هى بتعترف فيهـ بدهـ
وبتحآكموهـ بعدهآ بربع قرن تقريباً


يبقى هيُسمح بإبدآء آلرآى فى آلصحآبة أو آلإسلآم  .. بأى منطق ..!!!



*.،*


​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ الدولة المدنية ليست العلمانية هى التى ستضر بالمسلم لأنها ستمنعه من الزواج بأكثر من واحدة ..كما ستمنعه من الطلاق بأرادته المنفردة ..*
> *بالنسبة للمسيحى الملتزم يمكنه أن يلجأ للكنيسة للزواج عادى*
> *أو غير الملتزم لمن أراد أن يتزوج مدنياً *



استاذ عبود حدثني عن شيء لا أعرفه ولا يعرفه الجميع وليس له واقع على الأرض
أزمة الزواج المدني عندكم كانت ولازالت قائمة على قدم وساق ووقفت كنيستكم أمام حكم القضاء وهددت بالحرمان من لم يلتزم بشريعة الكنيسة فلا تقول لي أن هذا لا يضركم !

فإن كانت الكنيسة تحكمكم بشريعتكم كدولة داخل الدولة فما الذي يضركم أن نتحاكم نحن إلى شريعتنا ؟


----------



## چاكس (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الدولة العلمانية ﻻ تضر إﻻ الذي يريد ان يفرض دينه وقيمه بكل بجاحة على الاخرين



*
الدول العلمانية الكبرى هى من تجد بها حرية مطلقة لكل فرد فيها فى ان يمارس دينه بشكل طبيعى جدا دون ان يتعرض له أحد .*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الدولة العلمانية ﻻ تضر إﻻ الذي يريد ان يفرض دينه وقيمه بكل بجاحة على الاخرين



الدولة المدنية ستلزم الكنيسة للخضوع للجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات وميزانيتها تحت مراقبة البرلمان المندي المنتخب .

وتتيح الزواج المدني للمسيحي وإلزام الكنيسة بأحكام القضاء في هذا الشأن .

وتتيح عرض فيلم كشفرة دافنشي في دور السينما .

وغيرها من الأمور التي تتعارض مع قطعيات الكنيسة وهذه أمور سمعنها من قيادات مسيحية كثيرة ولا يرضون عنها واسأل قياداتك في الكنيسة !!
لو نحيت كرهك للإسلام شوية هيظهر لك إن الكلام ده مش في مصلحتكم بردو


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> كيف اقول حقيقة مثل هذه....بطريقة ﻻ تكون مسيئة؟
> 
> 
> كلمة "بدون إساءة" و"بدون إيذاء مشاعر" دي كلمة مطاطة...تستغل كستار لتقييد حرية التعبير....
> ...



مع احترامي لك أولاً انت لا تستطيع أن تقول ذلك في العلن حتى لو ان القانون يتيح لك هذا إلا إن كنت وراء شاشة كهذه وفي هذه الحالة يتجرئ الكثير بغير داعي فعلى الدولة أن تسد باب قد تأتي من وراءه فتنة سواء مواقع مسيئة للمسلمين أو مواقع مسيئة للمسيحيين وأن يكون الحوار الديني تابع لنظام مؤسسي " محترم " وستجد أن المحترمين يستطيعون الحوار دون الإساءة لغيرهم ،، وهناك الكثير الذين تحاورت معهم ويستطيعون أن يحترموا مشاعري كما أفعل أنا حوار علمي بعيداً عن التنابز .

وإن كنت من الجرأة بمكان وتستطيع أن تقولها في العلن فخذ هذا المثال :
 لو أنك جاري وحدث موقف أو مشكلة مما قد تحدث بين الجيران ويستدعي الموقف أن أقول لك يا فلان إن أباك هذا كذاب وثاثبت لك وأجلب الشهود من الجيران الآخرين فهل كنت تقبله ؟!

جرب شعورك آن ذاك


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> مع احترامي لك أولاً انت لا تستطيع أن تقول ذلك في العلن حتى لو ان القانون يتيح لك هذا إلا إن كنت وراء شاشة كهذه وفي هذه الحالة يتجرئ الكثير بغير داعي فعلى الدولة أن تسد باب قد تأتي من وراءه فتنة سواء مواقع مسيئة للمسلمين أو مواقع مسيئة للمسيحيين وأن يكون الحوار الديني تابع لنظام مؤسسي " محترم " وستجد أن المحترمين يستطيعون الحوار دون الإساءة لغيرهم ،، وهناك الكثير الذين تحاورت معهم ويستطيعون أن يحترموا مشاعري كما أفعل أنا حوار علمي بعيداً عن التنابز .
> 
> وإن كنت من الجرأة بمكان وتستطيع أن تقولها في العلن فخذ هذا المثال :
> لو أنك جاري وحدث موقف أو مشكلة مما قد تحدث بين الجيران ويستدعي الموقف أن أقول لك يا فلان إن أباك هذا كذاب وثاثبت لك وأجلب الشهود من الجيران الآخرين فهل كنت تقبله ؟!
> ...



أنا شخصياً اقبله...وأي انسان متحضر يقبله...

اما كوني اقوله من وراء الشاشة...فهذا ﻷن في مصر مجتمع متخلف، ﻻ يحترم حرية الرأي والنقد والتعبير...ويعاقب كل من ينتقد شيئاً!

أنت لم تثبت جبني وﻻ خطأي، بل تثبت همجيتكم وتخلفكم!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> الدولة المدنية ستلزم الكنيسة للخضوع للجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات وميزانيتها تحت مراقبة البرلمان المندي المنتخب .
> 
> وتتيح الزواج المدني للمسيحي وإلزام الكنيسة بأحكام القضاء في هذا الشأن .
> 
> ...



بالتأكيد انا مع عرض كافة الأفﻻم....دافنشي وأجورا وغيره...وأنا أصﻻً اتفرجت على هذه الأفﻻم بنفسي!!

وأمور القضاء....وقتها لن يكون للكنيسة سلطة في الزواج والتطليق اصﻻً لان الزواج سيكون مدني!

وبالنسبة لجهاز المحاسبات وﻻ اجمل وﻻ احلى...وليس الكنيسة وحدها بل كذلك كل الجماعات الارهابية التي تتلقى تمويﻻً من الخارج!

مش في مصلحتي ابداً ان تتدخل الكنيسة وتحجر على الرأي!!

انت فاكرني زيك؟ انا اثق ان ايماني قوي، ولن تظهر قوته إﻻ بالسماح بالنقد على أي مستوى...حتى لو كان الإساءة للمسيح شخصياً


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> أنا شخصياً اقبله...وأي انسان متحضر يقبله...
> 
> اما كوني اقوله من وراء الشاشة...فهذا ﻷن في مصر مجتمع متخلف، ﻻ يحترم حرية الرأي والنقد والتعبير...ويعاقب كل من ينتقد شيئاً!
> 
> أنت لم تثبت جبني وﻻ خطأي، بل تثبت همجيتكم وتخلفكم!



بل هي مسألة إحترام وتربية وعروق تجري فيها الدماء 

وتحية من كل قلبي لكل مسيحي تحاورت معه فلم يؤذيني ولم أؤذيه فهذا أصبح نادراً فيما يبدو ،، هذا خارج الموضوع ولكن رغبت في قوله


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أنا لما باقول دولة علمانية اعرف جيداً ما اقصد!
وأريده كله!

لانه لو تجزأ....يفقد معناه تماماً!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> بل هي مسألة إحترام وتربية وعروق تجري فيها الدماء
> 
> وتحية من كل قلبي لكل مسيحي تحاورت معه فلم يؤذيني ولم أؤذيه فهذا أصبح نادراً فيما يبدو ،، هذا خارج الموضوع ولكن رغبت في قوله



ماهو مجرد عدم اعترافي بصدق محمد....صار إساءة وسيؤذي مشاعرك!!
لذلك منع الإساءة وإيذاء المشاعر هو ليس إﻻ تكميم الافواه!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

من حقك أن تؤمن أن الماء دم....

لكن من حقي أن اقول ان هذا خطأ....

الإساءة التي يجب منعها...هي مثﻻً: اقتلوا هذا الاحمق الذي يقول عن الماء دم....

لكن لما اقول انك مخطئ لانك ﻻ ترى ان الماء هو ماء وليس دماً.....وتزعل...يبقى دي مشكلتك انت....وتخلفك انت!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

ارجو تركز في الموضوع ودعك من الكﻻم المطاط بتاع تربيتي وتربيتك!

الموضوع عن حرية النقد.....وما قلته ليس اني اثبت كذب محمد....لكن اثبت لك انه ﻻ يوجد نقد في الدنيا، لن يؤذي مشاعر المسلم....وﻻ يوجد نقد لن يعتبره المسلم إساءة...

ولذلك فكلمة مثل "بنقد لكن بدون إساءة" معناها منع النقد على إطﻻقه...

وإﻻ فقل لي كيف اعرض رأي كهذا:

محمد كاذب!


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بالتأكيد انا مع عرض كافة الأفﻻم....دافنشي وأجورا وغيره...وأنا أصﻻً اتفرجت على هذه الأفﻻم بنفسي!!
> 
> وأمور القضاء....وقتها لن يكون للكنيسة سلطة في الزواج والتطليق اصﻻً لان الزواج سيكون مدني!
> 
> ...



وانا ماليش دعوة بيك ولا انت ليك دعوة بيا أنا بتكلم عن كنيسة وشعب تابع لها فرأيك يهم حضرتك فقط .
أنا أتكلم عن كنيسة ترفض أن تخضع لجهاز المحاسبات ولرقابة البرلمان 
عن كنيسة تدافع عن شريعتها وتقف أمام قضاء الدولة
عن كنيسة رفضت رفض قاطع عرض فيلم شفرة دافنشي 

هذا واقع معروف على الأرض أتكلم عنه وما عليك إلا أن تتكلم بكلام واقعي إن لم تكن من بلد أخرى غير مصر فلا تعرف ما يجري بها


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> وانا ماليش دعوة بيك ولا انت ليك دعوة بيا أنا بتكلم عن كنيسة وشعب تابع لها فرأيك يهم حضرتك فقط .
> أنا أتكلم عن كنيسة ترفض أن تخضع لجهاز المحاسبات ولرقابة البرلمان
> عن كنيسة تدافع عن شريعتها وتقف أمام قضاء الدولة
> عن كنيسة رفضت رفض قاطع عرض فيلم شفرة دافنشي
> ...



انا مصري، وانا ضد ان تكون شريعة الكنيسة تدخل في الحياة السياسية كده!!

هذا واقع مؤلم واحلم بتغييره.....انا لست منافقاً لاقول طالما الكنيسة واخدة كده يبقى خﻻص قشطة!

ده غلط....

والاقباط ليسوا على راسهم ريشة....فيهم متخلفين برضو ماهم واخدين نفس التعليم الهباب!

ليس من حق الازهر وﻻ الكنيسة رفض عرض فيلم، او منع اصدار كتاب اياً كان...
ليس من حق الازهر او الكنيسة فرض شريعتهم على المجتمع!

من يريد ان يتبعهم، فليتبعهم مدفوعاً بضميره، وليس بقانون البلد وعقوباتها


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

انا شخصياً اؤمن ان الطﻻق "حرام" (بلفظ إسﻻمي)....

لكني أؤمن انه حتى لو المسيحيين اغلبية ليس من حقهم فرض ابدية الزواج على من يؤمن بها....القانون يجب ان يكون علماني....ومن يؤمن بأبدية الزواج، فليطبقها بنفسه بدافع من ضميره.....

حتى لو 99% من السكان مسيحيين....بل حتى لو 100%.....ساكون مع الزواج المدني.....

العلمانية هي الحل....وبدونها مصير المجتمع هو افغانستان!


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ماهو مجرد عدم اعترافي بصدق محمد....صار إساءة وسيؤذي مشاعرك!!
> لذلك منع الإساءة وإيذاء المشاعر هو ليس إﻻ تكميم الافواه!



لا يا عزيزي
أنا قلت لحضرتك أن الحوار الديني ممكن يجري في إطار مؤسسي علمي محترم وإن المناظرات والحوارات مع المسيحي واليهودي والملحد موجودة من قرون فأين هو تكميم الأفواه ؟
الحوارات العلمية يمكن أن تكون خالية من كل الألقاب والمنابذة إن أراد المتحاورون ذلك .
أما التنابذ والإساءات فهي بضاعة المفلس .



> من حقك أن تؤمن أن الماء دم....
> 
> لكن من حقي أن اقول ان هذا خطأ....
> 
> ...



أنت أجبت على نفسك !
قل أنني مخطئ ولا تقل أنني كاذب أو احمق
بل ليس عليك أن تقول أنني مخطئ فقط اثبت لي أنني مخطئ دون أن تصنفني ،، وصدقني رأيت من يستطيع ذلك والحمد لله لسة في أمل .



> رجو تركز في الموضوع ودعك من الكﻻم المطاط بتاع تربيتي وتربيتك!
> 
> الموضوع عن حرية النقد.....وما قلته ليس اني اثبت كذب محمد....لكن اثبت لك  انه ﻻ يوجد نقد في الدنيا، لن يؤذي مشاعر المسلم....وﻻ يوجد نقد لن يعتبره  المسلم إساءة...
> 
> ...



عفواً لا اقصد تربيتك أنا أتكلم عن العموم وإنت أهو زعلت من كلامي لما حدث فيه تشخيص ونبز بالألقاب 

أنت تتكلم عن حرية النقد وأنا أتكلم عن ضبط النقد اثبت خطئي دون منابزة مش صعبة والله .

بدل ما تقلل من احترامي ومن احترام نفسك وتوغل الأحقاد بإنك تقولي نبيك كذا وأنا أقولك إلهك كذا

قل لي قال نبي الإسلام كذا وكذا والحقيقة أن الصواب كذا والعلم أثبت أن الأمر كذا وكذا .... صعبة دي :dntknw:


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> لا يا عزيزي
> أنا قلت لحضرتك أن الحوار الديني ممكن يجري في إطار مؤسسي علمي محترم وإن المناظرات والحوارات مع المسيحي واليهودي والملحد موجودة من قرون فأين هو تكميم الأفواه ؟
> الحوارات العلمية يمكن أن تكون خالية من كل الألقاب والمنابذة إن أراد المتحاورون ذلك .
> أما التنابذ والإساءات فهي بضاعة المفلس .
> ...



انا تضايقت من كﻻم تربيتي وتربيتك لانه ﻻ عﻻقة له بالموضوع.....وليس لانه شخصي!

بالضبط...انا ضد ضبط النقد! لان اي ضبط للنقد يدمره!

وبذمتك...
هل لو قلت كلمة مثل:

"قال نبي الإسلام 1 والحقيقة أن الصواب 2 والعلم أثبت أن الأمر كذا وكذا"

هل بذمتك سيقبلها اي مسلم؟ سيقول لنحترم اديان بعض ولنترك كل واحد يؤمن بما يشاء...ده لو مؤدب!

النقد وما تعتبره إساءة متﻻزمان....ﻻ يمكن فصلهما....ﻷن المسلم تذوب هويته في الإسﻻم...فيصبح اي انتقاد للاسﻻم تهديد لوجوده ولشخصيته...

هذا هو سبب المشكلة وليس النقد!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هل لو قلت نبي الإسﻻم خدع من حوله ليستغلهم....وأتيت لك ب100 دليل....

هل ستقبل ذلك؟

انت اصﻻً ترفض اي كلمة توحي بسوء النية فيه! فانت تضرب اي اساس لحرية النقد في مقتل!


الشيء الوحيد الذي اوافقك في منعه هو التحريض على إبادة المسلمين مثﻻً.....وليس الإسﻻم خلي بالك....

يعني واحد يقول علينا ان نذهب ونقتل كل مسلم....ده انا ضده....لان ده مش نقد اساساً 

لكن واحد يقول الإسﻻم أو المسيحية سبب كذا وكذا وكذا وعلينا القضاء عليها (كفكرة يعني....يعني اثبات خطأها وكده...للدرجة التي تجعل اتباعها يكفرون بها) هذا نقد مقبول جداً....لانه يهاجم الدين وليس الشخص التابع له


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> نا مصري، وانا ضد ان تكون شريعة الكنيسة تدخل في الحياة السياسية كده!!
> 
> هذا واقع مؤلم واحلم بتغييره.....انا لست منافقاً لاقول طالما الكنيسة واخدة كده يبقى خﻻص قشطة!
> 
> ...



إذن يا صديقي العزيز أحييك على كلامك هذا وأقدر لك أن تكون منصفاً 
ولكن مادام هذا هو الواقع الأليم  وطالما الكنيسة تدافع عن حقها في إلزام شعبها بالشريعة " وأنا أحترم هذا جداً " فمن حقنا أن ندافع عن شريعتنا وأن نطلب ان نُحكم بها .



johnnie قال:


> انا شخصياً اؤمن ان الطﻻق "حرام" (بلفظ إسﻻمي)....
> 
> لكني أؤمن انه حتى لو المسيحيين اغلبية ليس من حقهم فرض ابدية الزواج على من يؤمن بها....القانون يجب ان يكون علماني....ومن يؤمن بأبدية الزواج، فليطبقها بنفسه بدافع من ضميره.....
> 
> ...



هذا رايك وأنا أكرر احترامه لكن رأي المؤسسة الرسمية وأغلب التابعين لها مختلف ..

وهذا ليس واقع أليم كما تصفه وليس بسبب التعليم الهباب وإنما هو طبيعة الشعب المصري أنه متدين ومخلص لعقيدته وهذا ما يميزه من قديم وهذا هو الذي صنع حضارته وليس هو سبب تخلفه .


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> "قال نبي الإسلام 1 والحقيقة أن الصواب 2 والعلم أثبت أن الأمر كذا وكذا"
> 
> هل بذمتك سيقبلها اي مسلم؟ سيقول لنحترم اديان بعض ولنترك كل واحد يؤمن بما يشاء...ده لو مؤدب!
> 
> ...



ليس بذمتي بالله أقسم أنه سيقبلها إن كان لديه علم وأدب حوار 
يا عزيزي في تراث من المناظرات من قرون كما قلت لحضرتك 



> هل لو قلت نبي الإسﻻم خدع من حوله ليستغلهم....وأتيت لك ب100 دليل....
> 
> هل ستقبل ذلك؟
> 
> انت اصﻻً ترفض اي كلمة توحي بسوء النية فيه! فانت تضرب اي اساس لحرية النقد في مقتل!



هات المليون دليل دون أن تنبزه بلقب وأنا سأقبلها وأرد عليها وأناقشك فيها وسيكون كلي شوق أن نتفق وأن نستفيد من الحوار والنقد العلمي المبني على الاحترام


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> إذن يا صديقي العزيز أحييك على كلامك هذا وأقدر لك أن تكون منصفاً
> ولكن مادام هذا هو الواقع الأليم  وطالما الكنيسة تدافع عن حقها في إلزام شعبها بالشريعة " وأنا أحترم هذا جداً " فمن حقنا أن ندافع عن شريعتنا وأن نطلب ان نُحكم بها .
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك على تقديرك...

لكن كنت اتمنى ان تقف معي ضد سلطة رجال الدين....بدﻻً من ان تتخذ خطأ احدهم ذريعة لتعطي الاخرين ذريعة ايضاً!!

للاسف التدين هو سبب تخلف المصريين، وهو السبب الذي سيضمن انهم سيظلون في تخلفهم!

فالمصري، على الاقل اليوم، يخاف من التفكير والتساؤل والشك...وإﻻ فالمﻻئكة المنوط بهم حساب اخطائه سيسجلون عليه نقاطاُ تدخله إلى العذاب الابدي!

ﻻزالت الاغلبية الساحقة من المصريين تؤمن بالعفاريت والاشباح...وان هناك اشياء تزعج ارواح الموتى...وﻻزالوا يصدقون المعجزات الهزلية....

التدين والتطرف لحس دماغ المصريين....

والمصري متطرف ومتعصب من يومه....من ايام الفراعنة....لم يعرف ابداً معنى التفكير، والتساؤل والشك....وخوفه من إغضاب الآلهة اعظم بكثير من أي رغبة في التقدم او المعرفة...


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

انا ارفض ان تحترم حق الكنيسة في الدفاع عن شريعتها....لانني ببساطة ضد هذا....

وكنت اتمنى ان تصلح الخطأ (رغبة الكنيسة في فرض شريعتها في القانون على ابناءها)، ﻻ ان تزيده سوءاً بخطأ أكبر منه (بإعطاء الأغلبية سلطة فرض شريعتها)


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> لكن واحد يقول الإسﻻم أو المسيحية سبب كذا وكذا وكذا وعلينا القضاء عليها  (كفكرة يعني....يعني اثبات خطأها وكده...للدرجة التي تجعل اتباعها يكفرون  بها) هذا نقد مقبول جداً....لانه يهاجم الدين وليس الشخص التابع له



اثبت خطأها وبين ووريني أبحاثك العلمية وفند عقيدتي أصل أصل وأنا أقبلها لأرد عليها أهلاً وسهلاً بكل سرور وسأجتهد لنصرة ديني وسأجتهد لأقنعك بالحق الذي أراه ، يا مرحب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2012)

*ممكن أدخل فى العركة​*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

> ولكن  مادام هذا هو الواقع الأليم  وطالما الكنيسة تدافع عن حقها في إلزام شعبها  بالشريعة " وأنا أحترم هذا جداً " فمن حقنا أن ندافع عن شريعتنا وأن نطلب  ان نُحكم بها .


*مفيش حاجة اسمها شريعة مسيحية
الكنيسة مؤسسة ليها قوانينها ان خضعت ليها هتسرى عليك
وان لم تخضع لها امامك المجتمع المدنى بيكفل لك حرية الزواج والطلاق بعيد عن مؤسسة الكنيسة

لكن دينك لا تجبرنى انه يطبق على
لان انا مؤمن ان اله قريش دا اله
ولا انا مؤمن ان محمد دا ينفع يكون انسان محترم فمبالك برسول

فلا تجبرنى على انسان واله بحتقرهم وبالنسبالى شريعته البدوية لا تصلح سوى للمزابل ان تطلق على

انت حر عايزة تتطبقها على نفسك طبقها على نفسك لكن على مجتمع كامل لا مانتش حر *

*محدش هيقولك متتجوز اربعة
لكن هنقولك انا مش اهل ذمة ومش كافر ومش هدفه اتاوة ربك اللى اسمها جزية 
مفهوم؟*


> وهذا ليس  واقع أليم كما تصفه وليس بسبب التعليم الهباب وإنما هو طبيعة الشعب المصري  أنه متدين ومخلص لعقيدته وهذا ما يميزه من قديم وهذا هو الذي صنع حضارته  وليس هو سبب تخلفه .


*والواقع بيقول ان الشاب المصرى حاطط على موبايله نغمة " اللهم اهدنا فمن هديت " وتلاقيها بترن وهو بيحشش
والواقع المصرى بيقول ان البت المحجبة حاطة على موبايلها نغمة " حبيبى يا رسول الله " وهى على المز فى المقطم

مش دى الحقيقة ولا هننصب على بعض

مفيش هنا اخلاق ولا دين

هنا فى شوية دقون بينصبوا على الناس باسم الدين*

ومن ورا الابواب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*دعارة وعهارة وكل سفالة ونجاسة 
ودى الحقيقة اللى انتوا مش عايزين تعترفوا بيها

روح اسال اى دولة سبب تخلفك ايه
هتقولك اننا دولة دينية 
روح اسال السعودية وايران والصومال والسودان وغيرهم

لسه هنجرب تانى نكمل فى التخلف اللى سبب ليه هذة الشريعة البدوية

اعتقد كفاية  *


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

والتعليم بالتأكيد سبب رئيسي...فهو يقوم على القولبة....ومحاربة الاختﻻف....وعلى القمع وعلى الIndoctrination

ابسط مثال مواضيع التعبير...تعلمك النفاق...عليك ان تكتب عن عظمة الامة العربية.....او عن قوة الوحدة الوطنية....او حكمة الرئيس....او او...

وانت اصﻻً تريد ان تقول له ان هذا هراء....لكن عليك ان تتغنى بعظمتهم، وإﻻ لن تدخل الكلية التي تريدها!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> اثبت خطأها وبين ووريني أبحاثك العلمية وفند عقيدتي أصل أصل وأنا أقبلها لأرد عليها أهلاً وسهلاً بكل سرور وسأجتهد لنصرة ديني وسأجتهد لأقنعك بالحق الذي أراه ، يا مرحب



إثبات خطأها سيكون فيه إساءة ، حسب تعريف المسلمين....

لذلك اي شرط على حرية النقد، معناه منع النقد بالكامل...لان اي نقد سيعتبر اساءة من المسلمين...


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

> ليس بذمتي بالله أقسم أنه سيقبلها إن كان لديه علم وأدب حوار
> يا عزيزي في تراث من المناظرات من قرون كما قلت لحضرتك


*مفيش حاجة فى الاسلام اسمها حوار

فى حاجة اسمها التنكيل بمخالفة الرائ

مسمعناش مثلا ان عمرو بن العاص دخل مصر وتحت باطه مصحف ودعا المصريين لحوار لاهوتى

عمرو بن العاص دخل مصر غااااااااازى على مقدمة جيش ولم يتكلم فى اللاهوتيات ولا الامور الدينية داخل يفرض دين العرب بثلاث اختيارات اسلام جزية قتال

وانتم من داخلكم كانت الصراعات المذهبية كفيلة بانها تتضع على قائمتها قائمة بقتلى القران 

بلاش تحاول تجمل تاريخك الاسود بزخرفة كدابة
*


> هات  المليون دليل دون أن تنبزه بلقب وأنا سأقبلها وأرد عليها وأناقشك فيها  وسيكون كلي شوق أن نتفق وأن نستفيد من الحوار والنقد العلمي المبني على  الاحترام


* 
الاسلام يا ابنى مش دييييييييييييييييين

الاسلام سياسة وايدولوجية ارهابية 

انت بتترسم

انت مقتنع ان فى مسلم هيقف قدام مسيحى مثلا ويناقشه لاهوتيا ودا يقبل فى بلادكم العربية

خد بقة قايمة الاتهامات
1-مبشر خسيس
2-نصرانى حقير
3-سباب للنبى كلب صليبى
4-يهدر دمه
5-عليه اللعنة

والنبى يا حاج فوق ...........
*


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thread?tid=6770458de3fed1eb

ده مثال للعينات عشان تعرف احنا بنتعامل مع مين....

الخﻻصة هي: اشتم الهي وﻻ تشتمني....اشتم ديني وﻻ تشتمني.....

غير كده...فيه حاجات بطبيعتها نظرية، وليست مادية...

يعني مثﻻً...عندنا حقيقة س....

انت عملت لها نظرية....مقدمة ع ادت إلى نتيجة ص، مما يؤدي إلى س

بينما انا عملت غيرها.... مقدمة ف أدت إلى نتيحة ك، مما يؤدي إلى س

وكانت ع ضد ف.....وانت تعتبر ف إساءة!!

طب اعمل لك ايه بقى؟


مثﻻً: عندما يقول ملحد ان الكون لم يخلقه اله ويطرح نظريته.....فيه مسلمين كتير سيقولون هذه إساءة...

او لما نناقش انتشار الإسﻻم...انت تعتبر ان الناس دخلت في دين الله افواجاً...

بينما اطرح انا نظرية (مؤيدة تاريخياً بس ما علينا) انه انتشر بالسيف واجبر الناس على الدخول فيه....مثﻻً بخطف الاطفال وتجنيدهم للجهاد (تسمع عن الJanissaries في الدولة العثمانية؟)

انت هتعتبر نظريتي اساءة!!



مع المسلم بالذات....اي نقد يتضمن اساءة....ﻷن الإسﻻم يبتلع هويته...فتصير اي اساءة للإسﻻم كأنها موجهة لكيانه تحديداً...

لذلك تجد المسلم يقول اشتمني وﻻ تشتم ديني او نبيي!! في حين ان العكس هو الصحيح!

لان النقد والهجوم مباح...إﻻ الأشخاص...إﻻ الإنسان....ﻷنه له نفس الحق....اما الانبياء والآلهة والأديان والأفكار...

فهذه أشياء مختلف على وجودها....

فإن كانت موجودة...لتدافع عن نفسها...

أما إن علق انسان نفسه بها....ورفض اي نقد او هجوم عليها.....فالمشكلة هي في هذا الإنسان، وليست في النقد


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اشكرك على تقديرك...
> 
> لكن كنت اتمنى ان تقف معي ضد سلطة رجال الدين....بدﻻً من ان تتخذ خطأ احدهم ذريعة لتعطي الاخرين ذريعة ايضاً!!
> 
> للاسف التدين هو سبب تخلف المصريين، وهو السبب الذي سيضمن انهم سيظلون في تخلفهم!



أنا معك ضد تسلط رجال الدين لكن أنا مع أن يكون للدين رجال يدافعون عنه ويصنون الشريعة ويدعون الناس للإلتزام بها .

أنا ضد أن يحكمنا فقيه أو قسيس ولا أن يسوسنا الأزهر أو الكنيسة لكن أنا مع أن تلتزم الدولة باحترام عقيدة المواطنين وصيانة هويتها والحفاظ على تقاليدها وحظر ا يؤجج الفتن ويزرع الضغائن 

هذا ما كان أبداً سبباً في التخلف بل أقولها بملئ الفم لا يهزم صاحب اعتقاد



> انا ارفض ان تحترم حق الكنيسة في الدفاع عن شريعتها....لانني ببساطة ضد هذا....



وأنا أحترم رأيك لكنه موقفي الشخصي والذي سأل أعبر عنه فأنا صفقت تقديرا للأنبا شنودة عندما واجه الدولة وطالبهم ألا يتدخلوا في عقيدته حتى وإن كنت اختلف مع المضمون لكن أثمن الموقف .

وانت كمسيحي عليك احترام قانون الكنيسة أولى من إحترام القانون الوضعي !



> فالمصري، على الاقل اليوم، يخاف من التفكير والتساؤل والشك...وإﻻ فالمﻻئكة المنوط بهم حساب اخطائه سيسجلون عليه نقاطاُ تدخله إلى العذاب الابدي!
> 
> ﻻزالت الاغلبية الساحقة من المصريين تؤمن بالعفاريت والاشباح...وان هناك اشياء تزعج ارواح الموتى...وﻻزالوا يصدقون المعجزات الهزلية....
> 
> ...



هذا ليس له علاقة بعقيدة الإنسان وإلا فإن الهنود اللي بنتمسخر عليهم واللي بيعبدوا  البقر ما تصدروا المراكز الأولى في تكنولجيا المعلومات عالمياً وهم من أشد المتعصبين لعقائدهم .

ألم ترى مسلم ملتزم بدينه أو مسيحي مطيع لكنيسته وهو في مكانة علمية مرموقة .

والأمثلة كثيرة التخلف له أسباب أخرى متراكمة مثل النظم الحاكمة القمعية والمناهج التعليمية والكسل الناس حتى في القراءة وغيرها من الأسباب التي لا مجال للكلام عنها الأن .



> والتعليم بالتأكيد سبب رئيسي...فهو يقوم على القولبة....ومحاربة الاختﻻف....وعلى القمع وعلى الIndoctrination
> 
> ابسط مثال مواضيع التعبير...تعلمك النفاق...عليك ان تكتب عن عظمة الامة العربية.....او عن قوة الوحدة الوطنية....او حكمة الرئيس....او او...
> 
> وانت اصﻻً تريد ان تقول له ان هذا هراء....لكن عليك ان تتغنى بعظمتهم، وإﻻ لن تدخل الكلية التي تريدها!



اتفق معاك 



> إثبات خطأها سيكون فيه إساءة ، حسب تعريف المسلمين....
> 
> لذلك اي شرط على حرية النقد، معناه منع النقد بالكامل...لان اي نقد سيعتبر اساءة من المسلمين



أنا مسلم وبكلمك بكامل قواي العقلية 
وبأكد لحضرتك أي مسلم عنده علم وعنده أدب حوار سيتقبل أي بحث علمي ينتقد أصول شريعته ليرد عليها ويفندها ومستعد للمناظرة والمحاورة وهذا ليس بجديد .


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ممكن أدخل فى العركة​*



بالنسبة لي ما عنديش مانع تشرفي طبعا 
بس دي مش معركة الحمد لله الحوار ماشي زي الفل ما الزميل جون


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يوليو 2012)

اللجنة التاسيسة امامها عقبات كتير وهى مهددة بالحل


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul

عشان ما تعطلش نفسك وتنتظر مني رد على كلامك أنا مش هرد عليك ولا هعتبر إن حضرتك مشارك في الموضوع أصلا 

الزميل العزيز johnnie أكيد أسلوب apostle.paul وضحلك قصدي 

واحنا بنتكلم عن وطن وبني آدمين عايشة مع بعض فده اسلوب ما ينفعش يكون بين ناس عايشة في بلد واحد أو في سكن واحد لازم الحوار يكون منضبط بالأداب المعروفة ويلتزم بيها المسلم والمسيحي - مش ببرأ المسلم - واللي عنده أحقاد يدفنها جواه لأنه لن يجرؤ أن يعلنها وإن أعلنها هتكون فتنة تأكل الأخضر واليابس .


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

الإله الذى لا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه فيوكل تلك المهمة للبشر !
ايه التخلف ده !
ازاى الكنيسة مش واخدة بالها انه بيتلعب بيها ! ولا واخدة بالها وساكتة ولا ايه بالظبط ؟!!
المادة التانية اصلا متخلفة والمفروض تتلغى , هما لعبوا لعبة فرعون , انه يخوفوا الشعب انهم هيتقلوا العيار يقوم الشعب يصرخ : ما كنا حلوين , خلاص خلوا المادة زى ما هى ارحم ما تتقل علينا !!

ليه المسيحيين خايفين يطالبوا بإلغاء مادة التخلف ؟!
مفيش مسيحى عايز المادة المتخلفة دى , يبقى ليه بنخدع نفسه ونفضل نطلع شعارات "لأا مساس بالمادة الزفت" ويطلع اب يقول "لأا اعتراض على المادة الزفت"
ما ترحمونا من ام المادة دى !!
مجتمع متخلف ابن ستين ###


----------



## چاكس (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> واحنا بنتكلم عن وطن وبني آدمين عايشة مع بعض فده اسلوب ما ينفعش يكون بين ناس عايشة في بلد واحد أو في سكن واحد لازم الحوار يكون منضبط بالأداب المعروفة ويلتزم بيها المسلم والمسيحي - مش ببرأ المسلم - واللي عنده أحقاد يدفنها جواه لأنه لن يجرؤ أن يعلنها وإن أعلنها هتكون فتنة تأكل الأخضر واليابس .



*للأسف ... تراكم الأفعال و التصرفات تجاه طائفة معينة لا يمكن نسيانه و لا يمكن ان يضيع و يدفن ، سيظل حى لأن من بدأ بمثل هذه الأفعال عليه تحمل نتائجها .*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> لذلك تجد المسلم يقول اشتمني وﻻ تشتم ديني او نبيي!! في حين ان العكس هو الصحيح!



لا تشتمني ولا تشتم ديني ،، للمرة الألف بقول مش صعبة 

وبعدين بالمنطق كدة يا زميلي لما تقولي دينك متخلف مش معناها إن أنا كمان متخلف لأني اعتقد شيء متخلف 

انتقد ولا تشتم
فند ولا تسيء

على الأقل هتكسبني أوتهيئني نفسيا إني اسمع منك 


أما اسلوب الشخص الذي نقلت عنه فقذر غير مقبول وإن كان على الشتيمة أنا ممكن أجبلك مسحيين بيشتموا وعندي على بريدي كثير مش معيار والله يهديهمعلى كل حال 
 فهو غير مقبول من مسلم او مسيحي وهذا ما يجب أن نسعى نحن لتغيره وأن نقف ضده بطريقة متحضرة أيضا لا ننزل لمستواهم .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

*يا أخ أبو حمزة ..*
*عندما تُلغى المادة الثانية التى تتحدث عن ( مبادئ ) الشريعة الأسلامية أنقلبت الدولة الى دولة مدنية*
*يعنى الأزهر والكنيسة على جنب ...( قلت هذا فى مشاركة سابقة وموضوع مختلف )...بمعنى :*
*قوانين الزواج والطلاق ستكون موحدة لجميع المواطنين لا فرق بين مسيحى ومسلم ..هذا يعنى أيضاً :*
*لا يجوز للمسلم الزواج بأكثر من واحدة أو الطلاق بأرادته المنفردة ( روحى وانتى طالق ) ..لأ*
*كما يجوز للمسيحى الطلاق عن طريق القوانين المدنية بخلاف عقيدته وأنجيله ..*
*الموضوع دة مسبب لخبطة عند ناس كتير مسلمين ومسيحيين على حد السواء ...*
*وجود المادة الثانية من الدستور تحمى كلا من الأزهر والكنيسة وليس العكس ..*
*بشرط عدم اللعب فيها وتعديلها فى خبث وبسوء نية ..*
*لكن المشكلة فى الفزاعات وفى تساوى الحقوق بين الطرفين ..مثل بناء الكنائس وقانون الأحوال الشخصية *
*أعتقد انك متفق معى ...*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أخ أبو حمزة ..*
> *عندما تُلغى المادة الثانية التى تتحدث عن ( مبادئ ) الشريعة الأسلامية أنقلبت الدولة الى دولة مدنية*
> *يعنى الأزهر والكنيسة على جنب ...( قلت هذا فى مشاركة سابقة وموضوع مختلف )...بمعنى :*
> *قوانين الزواج والطلاق ستكون موحدة لجميع المواطنين لا فرق بين مسيحى ومسلم ..هذا يعنى أيضاً :*
> ...



تماماً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> تماماً


*هذا ما أردت قوله ...*
*اذن اللعب فى هذه المادة ليس من صالحنا جميعاً ...*
*أتتفق معى ؟ أم توافق على أعادة صياغتها ؟*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

مع اختلاف في بعض المفاهيم استاذ عبود
مسألة مخالفة الشريعة اكبر من موضوع الزوج باخرى  بالنسبة لنا فهناك امور اخرى أكبر فإن كانت الشريعة تبيحه فالزوجة تحظره وعقوبتها الإعدام 

اما بالنسبة لكم فانا ضربت بها المثل لانها سر من اسرار الكنيسة .

مسألة إبقاء كلمة مبادئ أو حذفها قد تكون مسألة إصطلاحية فقط المهم تفسير المضمون والإتفاق عليه وأنا شايف إن الامور ماشية كويس وهيكون في توافق إن شاء الله .

مسألة التساوي في الحقوق عندي سؤال فرعي لحضرتك ، مثلاً شايف إنها لازم تكون بالمثل في كل الأحوال ام هناك أمور يجب أن تكون متعادلة بحسب النسبة العددية ؟


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هذا ما أردت قوله ...*
> *اذن اللعب فى هذه المادة ليس من صالحنا جميعاً ...*
> *أتتفق معى ؟ أم توافق على أعادة صياغتها ؟*



أتتفق معي بالأحمر هعتبره تهديد 

زي ما قلت لحضرتك المهم تفسير المادة اللي سيتم الاتفاق عليه في وجود عدد من القيادات القبطية

فمثلا الأزهر والأخوان مع إبقاءها يعني الأغلبية في التصويت هتكون مع إبقائها كما كانت لكن تفسيرهم ليها إيه ؟ 
ده يهمني ويهمك بردو وهو اللي لازم يكون واضح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> أتتفق معي بالأحمر هعتبره تهديد


*هههههههههههههههه*
*لا ياعمنا تهديد أية ...عبود عمره ما هدد حد*
*أنا لونتها فقط عشان كنت محتاج رأيك كمسلم فيها *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> مسألة إبقاء كلمة مبادئ أو حذفها قد تكون *مسألة إصطلاحية* فقط المهم تفسير المضمون والإتفاق عليه وأنا شايف إن الامور ماشية كويس وهيكون في توافق إن شاء الله .
> ؟


 *لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ..فرق شاسع *
*



مسألة التساوي في الحقوق عندي سؤال فرعي لحضرتك ، مثلاً شايف إنها لازم تكون بالمثل في كل الأحوال ام هناك أمور يجب أن تكون متعادلة بحسب النسبة العددية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 متعادلة يعنى أنت بترمى لمسألة بناء الكنايس*
*نسبة وتناسب بين عدد دولى ودكوهمة ؟؟؟*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ..فرق شاسع *
> * متعادلة يعنى أنت بترمى لمسألة بناء الكنايس*
> *نسبة وتناسب بين عدد دولى ودكوهمة ؟؟؟*



مش شاسع ولا حاجة يا استاذي مثلا لو عندك اطلاع على احكام قضائية سابقة استندت لهذه المادة هتعرف انه مش شاسع وانه اصطلاحي أكثر والمهم في الدستور الجديد التفسيــــــــــــــــر 

عموما زي ما قلتلك اطمن التصويت هيكون مع بقاءها بتقدير الغالبية أزهر واخوان ووفد وغيرهم .

وبالمناسبة من ضمن التعديلات على المادة أن يضاف لها " ولأتباع المسيحية واليهودية الحق في الاحتكام إلى شرائعهم الخاصة في أحوالهم الشخصية وممارسة شؤونهم الدينية واختيار قياداتهم الروحية "

كل ده تمام لكن هنطلب ان يضاف كلمة "  الحق في الاحتكام إلى مبدائ شرائعهم الخاصة " ايه رايك ؟؟ 

بالنسبة لسؤالي عن المساواة فانا اقصد بناء الكنائس والمساجد كمثال ودولي ودكوهمة بردو ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> مش شاسع ولا حاجة يا استاذي مثلا لو عندك اطلاع على احكام قضائية سابقة استندت لهذه المادة هتعرف انه مش شاسع وانه اصطلاحي أكثر والمهم في الدستور الجديد التفسيــــــــــــــــر


 *من المؤكد ان عندى أطلاع ...لايوجد أحكام دستورية فى ظل هذه المادة ...*
*



 وبالمناسبة من ضمن التعديلات على المادة أن يضاف لها " ولأتباع المسيحية واليهودية الحق في الاحتكام إلى شرائعهم الخاصة في أحوالهم الشخصية وممارسة شؤونهم الدينية واختيار قياداتهم الروحية "

أنقر للتوسيع...

 حتى الآن مجرد أقتراحات ..بس هى موجهة الى عملية مقايضة ..*
*يشيلوا ( المبادئ ) ويحطوا ( أحكام ) مقابل النص دة *
*



بالنسبة لسؤالي عن المساواة فانا اقصد بناء الكنائس والمساجد كمثال ودولي ودكوهمة بردو ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالظبط كدة ..ما انا عارف انك بترمى لها ..:t33:*
*بص ياسيدى المشكلة فين ...أنا عايز أبنى كنيسة ...ماشى ؟*
*بيطلع ترخيص بناء زيى زى أى حد بيبنى ..دة قانون *
*لما ييجى بقى اللى بيصدر التراخيص ( الحى ) يقولك لأ*
*أستنى لما أشوف عدد المسيحيين فى المنطقة قد أية ( !!!!! )*
*مابقاش قانون ...صح ؟*
*لية ؟*
*لأنك خرجت برة نطاق تطبيقه من لوائح وأشتراطات ( عامة )*
*الى أشتراطات تخضع لمزاج ( رئيس الحى ) ولأحصاء ليس من دوره ولا من مهام وظيفته القيام به ...*
*طيب السؤال الأهم بقى *
*هل هيعمل ( رئيس الحى ) مع المسجد نفس الشئ ؟*
*بالقطع لآ ..لأن المسلمين أغلببية *
*أذن مابقاش قانون ...بقى مين الأغلبية ؟*
*والمفترض دستورياً ( مادة 7 ) أن المواطنين على حد السواء *


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

> لا يجوز للمسلم الزواج بأكثر من واحدة أو الطلاق بأرادته المنفردة ( روحى وانتى طالق ) ..لأ
> كما يجوز للمسيحى الطلاق عن طريق القوانين المدنية بخلاف عقيدته وأنجيله ..


طب وايه المشكلة يا عبود ؟
انت فاكر اننا ملتزمين بعدم الطلاق تحت قهر القانون يعنى !
انا شايف ان دى وصاية صبيانية , سحقا لتلك المادة , واللى عايز يلتزم بتعاليم عقيدته بحرية اهلا وسهلا , مش عايز هو حر برضو !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب وايه المشكلة يا عبود ؟
> *انت فاكر اننا ملتزمين بعدم الطلاق تحت قهر القانون يعنى !*
> !!


*لأ ...أنت ملتزم بموجب العقيدة والأنجيل وبموجب أيمانك ..*
*



انا شايف ان دى وصاية صبيانية , سحقا لتلك المادة , واللى عايز يلتزم بتعاليم عقيدته بحرية اهلا وسهلا , مش عايز هو حر برضو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هذا يعنى أن الدولة تنقسم الى أقسام ..جزء يلتزم بعقيدته ( أسلامية أو مسيحية )*
*والجزء الآخر يلتزم بقانون مدنى ..*
*إعكس الوضع بقى ...زوج ملتزم بعقيدته ( زوجة واحدة )*
*لكن الزوجة كرهته ...( مش عايزة تلتزم ) تلجأ للقانون ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> من المؤكد ان عندى أطلاع ...لايوجد أحكام دستورية فى ظل هذه المادة ...



أنا أقصد أحكام قضائية وبأكد إن هناك أحكام قضائية كانت مستندة على المادة الثانية في الدستور القديم " مبادئ " توضح أن مكانش في فرق .
عموماً زي ما قلت لحضرتك الأمر شبه محسوم وفي كل اأحوال طالما دستور جديد يبقى سواء مبادئ أو أحكام أو الشريعة على طول من غير مبادئ أو أحكام لازم تفسير 



> حتى الآن مجرد أقتراحات ..بس هى موجهة الى عملية مقايضة ..
> يشيلوا ( المبادئ ) ويحطوا ( أحكام ) مقابل النص دة



مش مقايضة يا عزيزي لأن مادة الشريعة من نفسها تكفل لغير المسلمين أن يتحاكموا إلى شرائعهم في أحوالهم الشخصية أنا بفترض لحضرتك عشان أقولك انه لا فرق ففي الحالتين هترجع انت لشريعتك في أحوالك الشخصية أكرر وأقول المهم هو التفسير 



> بص ياسيدى المشكلة فين ...أنا عايز أبنى كنيسة ...ماشى ؟



هو ده اللي أنا أقصده إن مش كل واحد عاوز يبني كنيسة أو مسجد يبني براحته لازم يكون في تقنين بحسب الحاجة والنسبة العددية لكل منطقة لأن لما نكون إن شاء الله في دولة منظمة وعندها شغل مساحة وتخطيط لازم الكلام ده يبقى مدروس .



> طيب السؤال الأهم بقى
> هل هيعمل ( رئيس الحى ) مع المسجد نفس الشئ ؟
> بالقطع لآ ..لأن المسلمين أغلببية
> أذن مابقاش قانون ...بقى مين الأغلبية ؟
> والمفترض دستورياً ( مادة 7 ) أن المواطنين على حد السواء



لازم يتقنن بردو مش كل واحد عاوز يبني مسجد يبني ومش كل واحد يعملي زاوية تحت بيته 
والأمر الغائب عن الكثير حتى بعض المسلمين أن مسألة الزواية وكثرة المساجد غير مطلوبة فالأموال التي تنفق في ذلك وفي الزخرفة والمآذن والكلام ده الفقراء أولى بها .
والمهم عندنا يكون في مسجد كبير جامع يجمع أكثر عدد ممكن من أبناء الحي الواحد أفضل شرعاً من تفرقهم في الزواية وكما قلت أن توجه هذه التكاليف للفقراء أفضل من بناء المساجد .

بالمختصر لما يكون في حي واحد 3 أو 4 مساجد كبار يجمعوا المسلمين من أبناء الحي وهم أكثر عدداً وكنيسة أو اتنين للمسيحين كافيتين مع تقدير المساحة والتخطيط وأموال الدولة وتوجيه الأموال التي ستصرف في شيء زائد عن الحاجة لمن يستحقها هل يكون ذلك مناف للمساواة ؟؟


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يوليو 2012)

*الدولة العلمانية لن تضر المسيحيين بشيء

فلقد علمنا المسيح أن ما لقصر لقيصر وما لله لله

وبهذا نفهم أن المسيحية لا دخل لها في السياسة 

لكن المشكلة في الاسلام الذي يتدخل في كل شاردة وواردة في الحياة السياسية 

أستغرب أصلاً كيف يختلط الدين (المفروض مقدس) بالسياسة الدنسة والتي تتطلب الخبث والمكر

*


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> وافقت لجنة نظام الحكم إحدى لجان الجمعية التأسيسية بالإجماع على اقتراح شيخ الأزهر الشريف الدكتور أحمد الطيب باعتبار الذات الإلهية مصونة، ويحظر المساس بها، وكذا ذوات أنبياء الله، وأمهات المؤمنين، والخلفاء الراشدين.
> 
> 
> أكدت اللجنة خلال اجتماعها، اليوم، أنها تباحثت فى المقترح الذى أرسل به شيخ الأزهر بعد التوافق مع ممثلي الأزهر حول الصياغة، وارتأت اللجنة أنه نص صريح يجب إضافته ضمن المواد الأساسية لشكل الدولة ومقومات المجتمع.
> ...



*وبعدين أين المقدسات المسيحية من هذا الاقتراح ؟ 

أم هل سيسمح المساس بها ؟ 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> وفي كل اأحوال طالما دستور جديد يبقى سواء *مبادئ* أو *أحكام* أو الشريعة على طول من غير مبادئ أو أحكام لازم تفسير
> ؟؟


 *لأ هناك فرقاً شاسعاً ...لأن لفظة ( أحكام ) ستضطرنا الى تغيير قوانين كتير جداً ...بالأضافة الى شئ قاتل
( على سبيل المثال ) قضية سرقة جنحة سنة ..*
*ييجى واحد شجيع يطعن فى الحكم لعدم دستوريته*
*لية بقى ؟؟*
*لأن أحكام الشريعة بتقول قطع يد السارق*
*وهكذا ...:yaka:*
*



لازم يتقنن بردو مش كل واحد عاوز يبني مسجد يبني ومش كل واحد يعملي زاوية تحت بيته 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يفتح عليك ..أضف الى ذلك التهرب من ضريبة العقارية ( العوايد )*

*



بالمختصر لما يكون في حي واحد 3 أو 4 مساجد كبار يجمعوا المسلمين من أبناء الحي وهم أكثر عدداً وكنيسة أو اتنين للمسيحين كافيتين مع تقدير المساحة والتخطيط وأموال الدولة وتوجيه الأموال التي ستصرف في شيء زائد عن الحاجة لمن يستحقها هل يكون ذلك مناف للمساواة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 متفق معك ...عايزين لها بقى قانون بناء موحد واضح وصريح ولا يخضع للأمزجة 
مثلا بناء الصيدليات بينها وبين بعضها 100 متر 
وهكذا توضع لوائح محددة وواضحة للجميع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *وبعدين أين المقدسات المسيحية من هذا الاقتراح ؟ *
> 
> *أم هل سيسمح المساس بها ؟ *


*على الكنيسة ان تقدم مقترحاتها اسوة بالأزهر *
*لايزال الموضوع قيد المقترحات *


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

> هذا يعنى أن الدولة تنقسم الى أقسام ..جزء يلتزم بعقيدته ( أسلامية أو مسيحية )
> والجزء الآخر يلتزم بقانون مدنى ..
> إعكس الوضع بقى ...زوج ملتزم بعقيدته ( زوجة واحدة )
> لكن الزوجة كرهته ...( مش عايزة تلتزم ) تلجأ للقانون ؟؟؟؟


طب ما هى حرة يا عبود ؟!!!
ما انشالة ما عنها التزمت , دى اصلا هتبقى فرصة حلوة ان الانسان يلتزم بعقيدته "عن حرية" مش تحت اجبار القانون ! ده اصل الايمان اساسا
بص يا عبده , المادة دى اصل التخلف , وعمرنا ما هنشوف نور طول ما هى موجودة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب ما هى حرة يا عبود ؟!!!
> ما انشالة ما عنها التزمت , دى اصلا هتبقى *فرصة حلوة ان الانسان يلتزم بعقيدته "عن حرية" مش تحت اجبار القانون ! ده اصل الايمان اساسا*
> بص يا عبده , المادة دى اصل التخلف , وعمرنا ما هنشوف نور طول ما هى موجودة


*والمسلم أيضا عايز يلتزم بعقيدته *
*( زواج وطلاق وتعدد ) ..مش تحت أجبار القانون *
*لما تيجى تلغيها له لأن عقيدتك ما فيهاش تعدد ولا طلاق*
*يبقى هما عندهم حق يتمسكوا بيها بقى !!*


----------



## antonius (18 يوليو 2012)

اقتراح طائفي بائس من كل جوانبه, و مع وضوح استهدافه الشيعة الا انه خطير على كل انسان حر ناقد للاسلام! مسلماً, مسيحيا, ملحدا, او ايا يكن! هذا تقنين لارهاب فتاوى هدر الدماء.
...
انا شخصياً ضد اي تقنين يحد من حريّة التعبير باي شكل! 
..
..
أبو حمزة, كيف حالك يا شيخنا؟ بعدك مسلم (ابتسامة)؟ لا يمكن بحال ان تجادل ان قانون كهذا لا يشكل عقبة و اضطهاد لكل ما هو غير سُنّي. 
تخيّلوا معي لو اضافوا لهذه المادة " و كل من اساء للمسيح او تلامذته و كتبة الكتاب المقدس و الكتاب المقدس". عندها نصف امة محمد الملتحية في مصر ستقبع في السجون لو حصل و طُبّق هكذا قرار.


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *الدولة العلمانية لن تضر المسيحيين بشيء
> 
> فلقد علمنا المسيح أن ما لقصر لقيصر وما لله لله
> 
> ...



نحن لا نتكلم عن السياسة فقط يا أستاذة ماريا نحن نتكلم عن دستور وقانون وأحوال شخصية وحفظ الهوية المصرية بشقيها مسلم وقبطي وما أقوله أنا قاله قبلي عدد من القيادات الكنسية وتكلموا في خطورة علمنة الدولة نتكلم عن واقع .. 

أما السياسة التي بها مكر وخبث وحيل فهذه لا يتدخل فيها الإسلام وإنما يضبطها بحيث تمنع السياسي ورجل الدولة من التعدي على الحقوق والكسب بالباطل وإشعال الفتن لنيل مكاسب شخصية .

والسياسة لها رجالها فلا نريد أن يسوس الناس أو يحكمهم شيخ أو فقيه وأما المهمة الشرعية لحاكم الدولة هي أن يحفظ على الناس دينهم ولا يفتنهم فيه أما الأمور السياسية والمتطلبات الدنيوية فقال " أنت أعلم بأمور دنياكم " مالم يتعدى حد من حدود الله المنصوص عليها في الشرع  .



> أم هل سيسمح المساس بها ؟



المقدسات المسيحية مصونة بهذا والشريعة تضمنه فإن المسيح عندنا او يسوع نبي مرسل والإساءة إليه كفر وأخطأ أي مسلم يظن أن فرقاً بين عيسى ويسوع فيبيح لنفسه النيل منه واحترام الأديان 
ويجب ان يكون من مطالب اللجنة التأسيسية ايضاً بشكل عام ويجب على ممثلي الكنائس خاصة ان يطالبوا بحقهم في ذلك .


----------



## antonius (18 يوليو 2012)

> *والمسلم أيضا عايز يلتزم بعقيدته
> ( زواج وطلاق وتعدد ) ..مش تحت أجبار القانون *
> *لما تيجى تلغيها له لأن عقيدتك ما فيهاش تعدد ولا طلاق*
> *يبقى هما عندهم حق يتمسكوا بيها بقى !! *



*الوضع المثالي هو ان يكون الجميع احراراً, بشرط عدم اعتدائهم على غيرهم.*


----------



## man4truth (18 يوليو 2012)

*ايه الهبل ده
الذات اللهيه هيحميها الدستور الأرضى ​*


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

> يبقى هما عندهم حق يتمسكوا بيها بقى !!


يا حبيب قلبى وهما هيغلبوا يعملوا مادة تبيحلهم حق الزواج المتعدد طبقا لشريعتهم !
انما اطلاق "تدين الدولة" بالشكل ده يبقى اصل التخلف


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب ما هى حرة يا عبود ؟!!!
> ما انشالة ما عنها التزمت , دى اصلا هتبقى فرصة حلوة ان الانسان يلتزم بعقيدته "عن حرية" مش تحت اجبار القانون ! ده اصل الايمان اساسا
> بص يا عبده , المادة دى اصل التخلف , وعمرنا ما هنشوف نور طول ما هى موجودة


*انا الصراحة مش عارف عبووود عايز يبقى*
*فى تلات قوانين بتحكم *
*واحدة شريعة اسلامية*
*وشريعة مسيحية*
*وواحدة عامة*
*وخصوصا لموضوع الزواج دا لانه مهم جدا*
*حد يختصر ويجيب المفيد عشان اعرف اتناقش*​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> لأ هناك فرقاً شاسعاً ...لأن لفظة ( أحكام ) ستضطرنا الى تغيير قوانين كتير جداً ...بالأضافة الى شئ قاتل
> ( على سبيل المثال ) قضية سرقة جنحة سنة ..
> ييجى واحد شجيع يطعن فى الحكم لعدم دستوريته
> لية بقى ؟؟
> ...



لولا اني مش عاوز اتوسع وأخرج عن الكلام العام في الموضوع كنت جبت لحضرتك أمثلة ..

وهقول لحضرتك إن هناك قضية مماثلة على سارق وطالب فيها طرف بتنفيذ عقوبة قطع اليد عليه استناداً على المادة الثانية من دستور واحد وسبعين " مبادئ " فأقرته المحكمة أن طلبه موافق لنص المادة ولكن لأنه قانون لاحق فلا ينسخ الحكم الوضعي السابق الذس سقضي بعقوبة السجن وحكم بالسجن وتم رفض الطلب .. وهذا الكلام موثق على موقع المحكمة الدستورية هبحث عنه وأجبهولك 

الشاهد أن الحكم لم يفرق ولكن عاق تطبيق الحد وجود قوانين سابقة غير منسوخة باختصار زي ما قلت لحضرتك المهم التفسيــــــــــــــــــــر 



> الله يفتح عليك ..أضف الى ذلك التهرب من ضريبة العقارية ( العوايد )
> 
> متفق معك ...عايزين لها بقى قانون بناء موحد واضح وصريح ولا يخضع للأمزجة
> مثلا بناء الصيدليات بينها وبين بعضها 100 متر
> وهكذا توضع لوائح محددة وواضحة للجميع



مواااااافقة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا حبيب قلبى وهما هيغلبوا يعملوا مادة تبيحلهم حق الزواج المتعدد طبقا لشريعتهم !
> انما اطلاق "تدين الدولة" بالشكل ده يبقى اصل التخلف


*هههههههههه ..لأ مش هيغلبوا*
*ما هى المادة موجودة ..عايزهم يشيلوها ويحطوا مادة تانية لية ؟*
*على فكرة لفظة ( مبادئ ) لا تعنى تديين الدولة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *لولا اني مش عاوز اتوسع وأخرج عن الكلام العام في الموضوع كنت جبت لحضرتك أمثلة ..*


 *ممكن نفتح بيه موضوع منفصل* 
*



 وهقول لحضرتك إن هناك قضية مماثلة على سارق وطالب فيها طرف بتنفيذ عقوبة قطع اليد عليه استناداً على المادة الثانية من دستور واحد وسبعين " مبادئ " ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فيما اعتقد ...
أن قراءتك خاطئة لمنطوق الحكم *


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

antonius قال:


> أبو حمزة, كيف حالك يا شيخنا؟ بعدك مسلم (ابتسامة)؟ لا يمكن بحال ان تجادل ان قانون كهذا لا يشكل عقبة و اضطهاد لكل ما هو غير سُنّي.
> تخيّلوا معي لو اضافوا لهذه المادة " و كل من اساء للمسيح او تلامذته و كتبة الكتاب المقدس و الكتاب المقدس". عندها نصف امة محمد الملتحية في مصر ستقبع في السجون لو حصل و طُبّق هكذا قرار.



الحمد لله بخير وأتمنى أن تكون بخير صديقي العزيز أنطونيوس افتقدك كثيراً 

شوف يا عزيزي هذا القانون يشكل عقبة على مؤججي الفتن ومفلسي البضاعة والذين يبحثون عن الشهرة بأرخص الطرق فقط

وأنا ( ملتحي ) ومع وضع قانون يحظر الإساءة لأي الدين والمحافظة على الوحدة الوطنية باختصار شديد




> انا شخصياً ضد اي تقنين يحد من حريّة التعبير باي شكل!



أعود وأذكر أن الكنيسة المصرية بأعلى قيادتها رفضت بشكل قطع عرض فيلم شفرة دافنشي 

الكنيسة المصرية ترفض بأي شكل أي إساءة لمقدساتها 

الكنيسة المصرية أثناء موضوع كاميليا شحاته نشرت على الصحف بالبنط العريييييييييض أن البابا شنودة خط أحمــــــــــــــر

وانا أتفق معهم

الكلام وراء الشاشات ما فيش أسهل منه  
لكن الذين يقدمون مصلحة الأوطان لهم رأي مختلف


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> نحن لا نتكلم عن السياسة فقط يا أستاذة ماريا نحن نتكلم عن دستور وقانون وأحوال شخصية وحفظ الهوية المصرية بشقيها مسلم وقبطي وما أقوله أنا قاله قبلي عدد من القيادات الكنسية وتكلموا في خطورة علمنة الدولة نتكلم عن واقع ..
> 
> أما السياسة التي بها مكر وخبث وحيل فهذه لا يتدخل فيها الإسلام وإنما يضبطها بحيث تمنع السياسي ورجل الدولة من التعدي على الحقوق والكسب بالباطل وإشعال الفتن لنيل مكاسب شخصية .
> 
> ...



*للأسف هذا كلام مثالي يا أبوحمزة

تطبيق هذا سيكون له شكل آخر تماماً

فاذا كانت العهدة العمرة في نظركم منصفة 

فما المتوقع ؟ 

المسيح نبي لديكم 

لكن يسوع ليس كذلك 

ألا يقال على ألسنتكم أنه يجوز سب يسوع ولا يجوز سب المسيح ؟ هل أتيك بنص هذا من مكان قريب لديك ؟

مسيحنا هو شخصية أخرى غير مسيحكم 

مسيحنا صلب ومسيحكم صعبد للسماء 

لذلك دعنا من التلاعب في التسمية 

كما أن يوحنا وبولس ليسوا رسل بالنسبة لديكم 

الكتاب المقدس ليس مقدساً لديكم 

والبابا يشتم ويهان على لسان أصغر طفل لديكم 


قد تكون ايران شيعية ولكن مؤسس الحزب الحاكم في ايران كان الخامنئي والذي فصل  الحياة السياسية في ايران على حسب اهواءه
لذلك دعنا من المثاليات والكلام المنمق ولنعد الى الواقع رجاءاً
*


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

للاسف ليس عندي صبر للدخول في تفاصيل مملة....احكام ومبادئ وغيرها...

الخﻻصة هي أنا ﻻ أؤمن بالإسﻻم وﻻ بشريعته....وأراها ضد المساوة وضد حقوق الإنسان....وكل مؤمن بدين يكفر بالأديان الاخرى تلقائياً...

يبقى ان المسلم ﻻ يحتفظ بشريعته لنفسه بل يريد تطبيقها على المجتمع كله، ويكون لها قوة القانون، ,لها تبعات وعقوبات! ويحاول تبرير ذلك او تجميله بإشراك رجال دين المسيحية واليهودية في هذه الجريمة...

نهايته...شريعة الإسﻻم ليست إلهية بالنسبة لي، ومخربة للمجتمع....وكذلك من حق البهائيين والملحدين واي مصري غيرهم ان يكونوا متساويين بالتمام مع باقي المواطنين....

وأي قمع للحريات تحت أي مسمى غير مقبول....وعلى المسلمين وغيرهم ان يتعلموا ان يسمعوا الإساءات والنقد لدينهم وإلههم ونبيهم، دون ان يحاولوا ايذاء من يفعل ذلك...سواء بالقانون أو بحكم الشارع!


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ممكن نفتح بيه موضوع منفصل*
> * فيما اعتقد ...
> أن قراءتك خاطئة لمنطوق الحكم *



هبحث عن الرابط وارجعلك بس مش النهاردة عشان انا هنجت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا الصراحة مش عارف عبووود عايز يبقى*
> *فى تلات قوانين بتحكم *
> *واحدة شريعة اسلامية*
> *وشريعة مسيحية*
> ...


*عبود مش عايز حاجة غير سلامتك ...باشرح فقط عن موضوع المادة التانية ...*
*بسم الله معانا *


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

> على فكرة لفظة ( مبادئ ) لا تعنى تديين الدولة


يا راجل !!
اومال ايه "مصر دولة اسلامية والاسلام دين الدولة" دى ؟
دى البلد قربت تروح تحج !
ده اسمه فصل على اساس الدين
يعنى انا اتولدت مش تابع لدين الدولة ! تمييز بمجرد انى مش منتمى لدين الأغلبية !! تخلف ولا مش تخلف ؟!!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

أسوأ شيء في الإسﻻم.....أنه ﻻ يكتفي باغتصاب حقوق الآخرين....بل يتبجح بأنه يعاملهم معاملة عادلة سمحة ﻻ يحلمون بها.....ويجبرهم على التغني بسماحته رغم كل ذلك!!

يعني اسرقك عيني عينك، واقول لك ايييه...احمد ربنا اني سبت لك هدومك عليك! جتكو القرف مليتو البلد!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا راجل !!
> اومال ايه "مصر دولة اسلامية والاسلام دين الدولة" دى ؟
> دى البلد قربت تروح تحج !
> *ده اسمه فصل على اساس الدين*
> يعنى انا اتولدت مش تابع لدين الدولة ! تمييز بمجرد انى مش منتمى لدين الأغلبية !! تخلف ولا مش تخلف ؟!!


*التديين المقصود هنا هى أنها تتقلب تبقى سعودية ..*
*لأ مش فصل على أساس الدين ..بقدر ما هو تحديد للرسميات*
*رؤساء دولتك كلهم مسلمين وكلهم محمدات*
*لما يروح الواحد منهم يصلى الجمعة وتتنقل صلاته ع الهواء فى التلفزيون الرسمى ...أسمها رسميات *
*لما تاخد أجازة عيد الضحى وأجازة الفطر ..دى رسميات*
*لما تقل ساعات العمل فى رمضان ..دى رسميات*
*وهلما جر ....*
*الأحكام بقى اللى عايزين يحطوها حاجة تانية خااااالص *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عبود مش عايز حاجة غير سلامتك ...باشرح فقط عن موضوع المادة التانية ...*
> *بسم الله معانا *


* تسلملى حبيب قلبى .. طيب يعنى*
*ينفع يبقى فيه قانون موحد للزواج فى مصر ولا مينفعش .. رجاء وجهة نظرك الشخصية :yaka:*​


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

> لتديين المقصود هنا هى أنها تتقلب تبقى سعودية ..
> لأ مش فصل على أساس الدين ..بقدر ما هو تحديد للرسميات
> رؤساء دولتك كلهم مسلمين وكلهم محمدات


ما هو علشان احنا فى دولة متخلفة , الدين محتل المكانة دى فى الحياة السياسية , فى اوروبا والدول المتقدمة , محدش بيسأل مين ديانته ايه , انت اسمك مواطن ! مش لسة هيقولك ده مسلم ينفع ولا مسيحى مينفعش , ولا النائب ده مسلم ولا مسيحى !
تقريبا انت بتتكلم فى حاجة وانا بتكلم فى حاجة تانية خالص
ما علينا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * تسلملى حبيب قلبى .. طيب يعنى*
> 
> *ينفع يبقى فيه قانون موحد للزواج فى مصر ولا مينفعش .. رجاء وجهة نظرك الشخصية :yaka:*​


 *دة اللى أنا باتكلم فيه من الصبح* ...
*ألغاء المادة الثانية يعنى ألغاء الآعتراف بالأديان ( قانوناًَ )*
*خاصة الآسلام طبعا ...يبقى القوانين كلها هتخضع للمدنية*
*بما فيها طبعا الجواز والطلاق والتعدد وألحوال الشخصية والميراث ..ألخ ألخ ألخ *
*وجهة نظرى أنا الشخصية بقى ...تظل المادة الثانية كما هى بدون لعب فيها ..*
*الأجابة : ( لأ ) ما ينفعش يبقى فيه قانون موحد للزواج لأنك بتهدر عقيدة على حساب عقيدة أخرى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ما هو علشان احنا فى دولة متخلفة , الدين محتل المكانة دى فى الحياة السياسية , فى اوروبا والدول المتقدمة , محدش بيسأل مين ديانته ايه , انت اسمك مواطن ! مش لسة هيقولك ده مسلم ينفع ولا مسيحى مينفعش , ولا النائب ده مسلم ولا مسيحى !
> تقريبا انت بتتكلم فى حاجة وانا بتكلم فى حاجة تانية خالص
> ما علينا


*حبيبى انا موافقك قلباً وقالباً ...*
*أنا باتكلم من الناحية القانونية ..خطورة اللعب فى المادة الثانية قانوناً ...لغاية ما نبقى زى أوروبا والدول المتقدمة*
*التى تأكل مع الكباب طحينة *


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> للأسف هذا كلام مثالي يا أبوحمزة
> 
> تطبيق هذا سيكون له شكل آخر تماماً



أستاذة ماريا هذا كلام مثالي وأنا أتمنى تطبيقه لم أقل أن مجتمعنا مثالي فعلاً حتى أخرج عن الواقع
بل أقول نحن نريد ثورة فكرية 



> فاذا كانت العهدة العمرة في نظركم منصفة
> 
> فما المتوقع ؟



العهدة العمرية بأي نص ؟
ثم إن العهدة العمرية ليست قرآنا ولكل زمان فقه 



> المسيح نبي لديكم
> 
> لكن يسوع ليس كذلك
> 
> ...



من نفس المكان ستجدين موضوع لي شخصيا نقلت فيه أن من يسب يسوع يكفر 
لأن مسيحنا الذي نؤمن به كنبي نؤمن أنكم تألهونه ونؤمن أنه لم يصلب وأنتم تؤمنون بغير ذلك نعم لكنه يبقى نفس الشخص ولكن اختلفنا عليه وهذه مسألة قطعية بالنسبة لي .

وإن كانت لي مواقف شخصية خاطئة عدلت عنها تماماً لو وجدت إساءة مني أو تحت مسئولتي أرسليها لي وأتعهد أمامكم بتغيرها لأنها غير ما أعتقد 



> كما أن يوحنا وبولس ليسوا رسل بالنسبة لديكم
> 
> الكتاب المقدس ليس مقدساً لديكم
> 
> والبابا يشتم ويهان على لسان أصغر طفل لديكم



نعم هم ليسوا أنبياء عندي وكتابكم محرف عندي لكن حين يجب أن نتحاور لنثبت ذلك يجب أن يراعي كل منا شعور الآخر وأن يكون الحوار علمي خالي من التنابز وإن أسئت إليكم فأنا أجلب الإساءة لمقدساتي 

ولا تشعروني أن هذا أمر مستحيل 

أما سب البابا أو غيره فأنا اقول انه سلوك خاطئ يجب ان يتغير يجب ان يكون لنا أساليب أخرى  في الحوار مسلم او مسيحي مدام الجميع يبحث عن التحضر والمدنية ومصلحة البلد



> قد تكون ايران شيعية ولكن مؤسس الحزب الحاكم في ايران كان الخامنئي والذي فصل الحياة السياسية في ايران على حسب اهواءه



الخميني فاسد الدين والخلق وليس معياراً



> لذلك دعنا من المثاليات والكلام المنمق ولنعد الى الواقع رجاءاً



وانا كل كلامي من واقع ما يجري بمصر هوما أريد أن تكون عليه مصر لأن في وقتنا الحالي عندنا فرصة لتغيير هذا الواقع لذلك نتناقش 

لوحد في المنتدى يقدر يوصل للناس في اللجنة التأسيسية ويكون إيجابي ويقدم مقترحه 
وفي موقع للتأسيسية يمكنكم إرسال مقترحات عليه 
قليل من الايجابية لن يضر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة اللى أنا باتكلم فيه من الصبح* ...
> *ألغاء المادة الثانية يعنى ألغاء الآعتراف بالأديان ( قانوناًَ )*
> *خاصة الآسلام طبعا ...يبقى القوانين كلها هتخضع للمدنية*
> *بما فيها طبعا الجواز والطلاق والتعدد وألحوال الشخصية والميراث ..ألخ ألخ ألخ *
> ...


*جبت من الاخر ياعبووود .. ياريت اللى مش فاهم يكون فهم *​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

تصبحوا على خيــــــــــــر


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

> وجهة نظرى أنا الشخصية بقى ...تظل المادة الثانية كما هى بدون لعب فيها ..


وجهة نظرى أنا الشخصية بقى ...تُحذف تلك المادة اللعينة ...العلمانية هى الحل ... وسحقا لدخول الدين فى الدستور ... وكفانا


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

فكرة المثالية دي اساس من اهم الاسس التي قامت عليها العلمانية...

كل بشر خطاء...
وهذه القوانين سيطبقها بشر....

لذلك فﻻ يمكننا ان نفترض ان الصورة المثالية هذه يمكن تحقيقها

لذلك وجب الاعتماد على نظام يعترف بأنه غير كامل....ليتطور مع تطور المجتمع....ولهذا فالحكم العلماني الغربي القائم بعيداً عن الدين....هو افضل حكم في العالم....ﻷنه يعترف أنه غير كامل، وأنه يحتاج إلى التطوير والتكيف...

بينما الحكم الديني من اساسياته انه ملهم وموحى به من الإله، وأنه مثالي.....ولذلك ﻻ يمكن التغيير فيه...


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يوليو 2012)

*



			أستاذة ماريا هذا كلام مثالي وأنا أتمنى تطبيقه لم أقل أن مجتمعنا مثالي فعلاً حتى أخرج عن الواقع
بل أقول نحن نريد ثورة فكرية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنتم تريدون ثورة فكرية تخدم المسلمين بالاساس
الكلام المثالي الذي يقول أن الدولة الاسلامية تخدم وتصون حياة ومعتقدات المسيحية لا يمكن تطبيقه 




			من نفس المكان ستجدين موضوع لي شخصيا نقلت فيه أن من يسب يسوع يكفر 
لأن مسيحنا الذي نؤمن به كنبي نؤمن أنكم تألهونه ونؤمن أنه لم يصلب وأنتم تؤمنون بغير ذلك نعم لكنه يبقى نفس الشخص ولكن اختلفنا عليه وهذه مسألة قطعية بالنسبة لي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لكن هل يقتنع باقي المسلمون بذلك ؟ لا طبعاً 
يبقى هذا رأي قلة قليلة مقابل ما نراه من أهوال في سب المسيح والمقدسات المسيحية




			أنتم تحترمون عيسى الذي صعد الى السماء 
لكن يسوع الذي صلب ما زال يشتم من قبل المسلمين بأقذر الالفاظ
بالرغم من نظريتك 
ولهذا أجد أن الكلام المثالي لا فائدة منه على أرض الواقع

عم هم ليسوا أنبياء عندي وكتابكم محرف عندي لكن حين يجب أن نتحاور لنثبت ذلك يجب أن يراعي كل منا شعور الآخر وأن يكون الحوار علمي خالي من التنابز وإن أسئت إليكم فأنا أجلب الإساءة لمقدساتي 

ولا تشعروني أن هذا أمر مستحيل 

أما سب البابا أو غيره فأنا اقول انه سلوك خاطئ يجب ان يتغير يجب ان يكون لنا أساليب أخرى في الحوار مسلم او مسيحي مدام الجميع يبحث عن التحضر والمدنية ومصلحة البلد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أعرف يا أبا حمزة 
لكن لو كل المسلمين يشاركونك الرأي 
لما كان داعي لحوارنا هذا من الأساس
فهمت ما أقصد ؟ 




			الخميني فاسد الدين والخلق وليس معياراً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو فاسد الدين والخلق 
لكنه مثال واضح على رجل دين أسس نظام أسلامي يضهد المسلمين قبل المسيحيين*


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة اللى أنا باتكلم فيه من الصبح* ...
> *ألغاء المادة الثانية يعنى ألغاء الآعتراف بالأديان ( قانوناًَ )*
> *خاصة الآسلام طبعا ...يبقى القوانين كلها هتخضع للمدنية*
> *بما فيها طبعا الجواز والطلاق والتعدد وألحوال الشخصية والميراث ..ألخ ألخ ألخ *
> ...



مين الجاهل اللي فهمك كده؟

بالنسبة للقانون الموحد للزواج هيكون الزواج المدني....يعني مينفعش افرض ابدية الزواج المسيحي على كل المواطنين....سيكون هناك زواج وطﻻق بالتأكيد....

المسيحي بقى عايز يباركه في الكنيسة دي حاجة ترجع له...لكن ليس من حق الكنيسة منع زواج او طﻻق شخص ما مدنياً....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مين الجاهل اللي فهمك كده؟
> 
> بالنسبة للقانون الموحد للزواج هيكون الزواج المدني....يعني مينفعش افرض ابدية الزواج المسيحي على كل المواطنين....سيكون هناك زواج وطﻻق بالتأكيد....
> 
> المسيحي بقى عايز يباركه في الكنيسة دي حاجة ترجع له...لكن ليس من حق الكنيسة منع زواج او طﻻق شخص ما مدنياً....


*وهو انا قلت حاجة غير كدة ....؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش بتعرف تقرا ؟ *
*دة مش ذنبى ...هتستعمل الفاظ مش مناسبة هضطر ارد عليك *
*واحتمال تزعل*


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو انا قلت حاجة غير كدة ....؟؟؟؟؟*
> *مش بتعرف تقرا ؟ *
> *دة مش ذنبى ...هتستعمل الفاظ مش مناسبة هضطر ارد عليك *
> *واحتمال تزعل*





يا سبحان الله!!!!

مش حضرتك قلت:

"دة اللى أنا باتكلم فيه من الصبح ...
ألغاء المادة الثانية يعنى ألغاء الآعتراف بالأديان ( قانوناًَ )
خاصة الآسلام طبعا ...يبقى القوانين كلها هتخضع للمدنية
بما فيها طبعا الجواز والطلاق والتعدد وألحوال الشخصية والميراث ..ألخ ألخ ألخ 
وجهة نظرى أنا الشخصية بقى ...تظل المادة الثانية كما هى بدون لعب فيها ..
الأجابة : ( لأ ) ما ينفعش يبقى فيه قانون موحد للزواج لأنك بتهدر عقيدة على حساب عقيدة أخرى"

هل ما قلته انا....معناه إلغاء الاعتراف بالأديان؟!
لو الموضوع كده...يبقى إذاً فعﻻً ﻻ سبيل إلى التعايش مع المسلمين...فهم يرون ان حيادية الدولة هو عدم اعتراف بالإسﻻم اساساً!

واقول لك ﻻ يوجد اهدار للعقيدة...لاني لن افرض عقيدة دون غيرها....لن امنع الطﻻق رغم ان المسيحية تمنعه...لان هناك مواطنين مسيحيين!! فين اهدار العقيدة في كده؟ هل لو اتنين مسيحيين من ضميرهم قرروا اﻻ يتطلفوا....هل سيمنعهم القانون العلماني؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا سبحان الله!!!!
> 
> 
> واقول لك ﻻ يوجد اهدار للعقيدة...لاني لن افرض عقيدة دون غيرها....لن امنع الطﻻق رغم ان المسيحية تمنعه...لان هناك مواطنين مسيحيين!! فين اهدار العقيدة في كده؟ هل لو اتنين مسيحيين من ضميرهم قرروا اﻻ يتطلفوا....هل سيمنعهم القانون العلماني؟


*لآ هو مش قصده كدا !!*
*فقد ابحت الطلاق للمسيحى وهو محرم*
*اما المسلم ففى القانون العلمانى هل*
*يستطيع ان يتزوج اكثر من واحدة *
*وهنا*
*انت ابحت الطلاق والمحرم فى العقيدة المسيحية*
*ومنعت الزواج المتعدد والمحلل فى العقيدة الاسلامية*

*فهمت هو قصده ايه فى حتة اهدار عقيدة على حساب اخرى *​


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لآ هو مش قصده كدا !!*
> *فقد ابحت الطلاق للمسيحى وهو محرم*
> *اما المسلم ففى القانون العلمانى هل*
> *يستطيع ان يتزوج اكثر من واحدة *
> ...



يا عزيزي...اللي عايز يعمل حاجة ما يعملها....المسيحي اللي ماصدق انه يطلق....هل لو منعته بالقانون سيأخذ ثوابه مثﻻً؟!

بعيداً عن حالة التعدد لكن يمكن السماح بها....ساشرح لك لماذا التعدد ممنوع في الخارج....وطبعاً كده من حق المسيحي والملحد ان يعدد الزوجات كما يريد....هو يريد ان يعصي دينه هو حر...

لكن المشكلة ليست في التعدد في حد ذاته...المشكلة انك ستميز بين الرجال والنساء....
لانك ستسمح بالتعدد للرجال ولكن ليس للنساء....


فهمت؟ ان اردت ان تلتزم بشرعك، فحسناً....لكن ﻻ تفرضه على الاخرين بقوة القانون والعقاب....بل التزم به امام ضميرك!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> فهمت؟ ان اردت ان تلتزم بشرعك، فحسناً....لكن ﻻ تفرضه على الاخرين بقوة القانون والعقاب....بل التزم به امام ضميرك!


*وهذا ماقاله عبووود الاحتكام للشرائع فى قوانين الزواج .. وانا كامسلم لا توجد مشكلة عندى فى الزواج ويمكننى ان اتزوج عند المحامى طبقا لشريعتى بدون ان اشعر ان هناك اثم او ذنب عليا يعنى زواج مدنى !!*
*انما انتى بقى هتقدر تبعد عن الكنيسة فى*
*مراسم الزواج بدون احساسك بالذنب ؟*
*قوانين الزواج المدنى لا تتعارض مع الاسلام*
*طالما لم تمنع مباحا *​


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وهذا ماقاله عبووود الاحتكام للشرائع فى قوانين الزواج .. وانا كامسلم لا توجد مشكلة عندى فى الزواج ويمكننى ان اتزوج عند المحامى طبقا لشريعتى بدون ان اشعر ان هناك اثم او ذنب عليا يعنى زواج مدنى !!*
> *انما انتى بقى هتقدر تبعد عن الكنيسة فى*
> *مراسم الزواج بدون احساسك بالذنب ؟*
> *قوانين الزواج المدنى لا تتعارض مع الاسلام*
> *طالما لم تمنع مباحا *​



اشعر بالذنب او ﻻ اشعر هذا شيء متروك لي.....من حقي ان اقيم عرساً في الكنيسة وصﻻة وغيره....لكن هذا يكون مستقﻻً تماماً عن الزواج المدني امام الدولة!!

الزواج المدني ينفع للجميع....إذاً فعلى المسيحي ان يتقبل ان الناس ﻻ تؤمن بدينه! سهلة!
مفيش مسيحي هيبقى عنده مشكلة فيالزواج المدني (ومعاه الطﻻق طبعاً)

المشكلة في الاسﻻم صدقني!!

لانك ستصمم على التعدد للرجال فقط مما يدمر المساواة بين الرجال والنساء....

صدقني لو هتوافق، والإسﻻم متوافق مع الزواج المدني....يا أهـﻻً وسهـﻻً!  تبقوا حليتم المشكلة كلها...

لكن المسلمين هم الذين يرفضون الزواج المدني لسبب ما ﻻ اعرف ما هو بصراحة!!


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

وبالطبع لن يكون من حق الكنيسة منع اي اثنين من الزواج! سيكون من حقها فقط الامتناع عن اقامة الصﻻة...لكن لن يمكنها ان تمنعهم من الزواج (والمواريث وغيره) امام القانون والدولة...

العلمانية هي الحل!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اشعر بالذنب او ﻻ اشعر هذا شيء متروك لي.....من حقي ان اقيم عرساً في الكنيسة وصﻻة وغيره....لكن هذا يكون مستقﻻً تماماً عن الزواج المدني امام الدولة!!
> 
> الزواج المدني ينفع للجميع....إذاً فعلى المسيحي ان يتقبل ان الناس ﻻ تؤمن بدينه! سهلة!
> مفيش مسيحي هيبقى عنده مشكلة فيالزواج المدني (ومعاه الطﻻق طبعاً)
> ...


*انت تانى ياجونى .. مانت لسه قايل *
*"*ان اردت ان تلتزم بشرعك، *فحسناً*"
*هههه وهازيدك من الشعر بيت احنا جوازنا كله مدنى .. الماذون هو عبارة عن وكيل عن الدولة*
*فى تسجيل الزيجات فى الدفتر وزيه زى المحامى ولاخر مرة بقولك الاسلام لا يتعارض*
*مع الزواج المدنى لانه فى الواقع هو زواج مدنىيييييي ولو مش مدنى قلى ايه الفرق*
*بين المدنى واللى مش مدنى *
*ومتعدش حتة التعدد تانى لانك هاترجعنا للحتة اللى قالها عبووود بتاعة اهدار العقيدة .. ارجووووك *
​


----------



## antonius (19 يوليو 2012)

> الحمد لله بخير وأتمنى أن تكون بخير صديقي العزيز أنطونيوس افتقدك كثيراً
> شوف يا عزيزي هذا القانون يشكل عقبة على مؤججي الفتن ومفلسي البضاعة والذين يبحثون عن الشهرة بأرخص الطرق فقط
> وأنا ( ملتحي ) ومع وضع قانون يحظر الإساءة لأي الدين والمحافظة على الوحدة الوطنية باختصار شديد


انا بخير..
المشكلة عزيزي هو ان النظام متحيّز, فتطبيق هذه القوانين سيكون متحيزاً لمصلحة المسلمين ضد المسيحيين! 
فعندما خرجوا و داسوا على صورة البابا شنودة و كتبوا عليها اقذر العبارات و رددوا اغبى الهتافات, لم يتم التعرض لاحد منهم! و لما يخرج دعاة السلفية يكفّرون و يشتمون من المنابر, لا احد يُسكتهم, بالعكس, مثل الشحات و الزغبي و برهامي و الحويني و يعقوب و غُنيم و شومان و غيرهم  كثيرون! لو خرج مسيحي و قال على المسلمين عُشر ما يقوله هؤلاء لقامت الدنيا و ما عقدت الا مغسولة بدماء المسيحيين و هدم كنائسهم! و لكن هذه القوانين تطبّق فقط على المساكين الضعفاء الذين في غالب الاحيان يكونون هم ضحايا الاضطهاد !


> أعود وأذكر أن الكنيسة المصرية بأعلى قيادتها رفضت بشكل قطع عرض فيلم شفرة دافنشي
> الكنيسة المصرية ترفض بأي شكل أي إساءة لمقدساتها
> الكنيسة المصرية أثناء موضوع كاميليا شحاته نشرت على الصحف بالبنط العريييييييييض أن البابا شنودة خط أحمــــــــــــــر
> وانا أتفق معهم


انا اختلف معهم, ايه دخل الكنيسة او الازهر بفيلم؟ الي مش عاوز مش يتفرج الفيلم! هو حد يجبر الناس تروح تشوف الفيلم؟ 
لو رفعنا التحسس, و بنينا المجتمع على اساس متين, فلا يمكن لعبارة (مهما ثقُلت) ان تصبح فتنة! و ان اصبحت فتنة فيكون علاجها سلمياً. هذا ما يجب ان نعمل لاجله! 
يعني لو كنت انا في مصر كنت اتقتلت الف مرة و اتسجنت و اتعذبت مليون مرة, و كذا اي واحد مثلي يتكلم بعلنية مثلما يكتب. المشكلة تكمن في العقليّة الحجرية التي تُفتَن لاجل عبارة قالها نفر فتحول المرء لسفاح يقتل و يخرب, و ليست في نقد الاسلام او محمد او السخرية من ابن العاص او عثمان بن عفان او نصوص القران!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يوليو 2012)

من جهة مبدأ العلمانية 

أنا مع العلمانية طبعا 

و مش مع المادة الثانية خالص

ياريت تتلغى ( عارفة إن دا مستحيل )

بص يا أبو حمزة بالنسبة للزواج المدنى 

إنت طبعا عبرت بما معناه إنك عارف أو يعنى متابع مشاكل الكنيسة مع الزواج

الحقيقة النوع دا من المشاكل غريب جدا

شخص طلق أو تم تطليقه فى المحكمة و عايز يتزوج وفق طقوس الكنيسة 

دا يبقى إسمه إيه دا ..............غباء دا و لا إيه ؟؟

لكن لو إطبقت العلمانية .....ما حدش ح يبقى غبى أوى كدة

زى فى أوربا مثلا

لم جه الامير تشارلز تزوج ب كاميلا

و لما لم توافق الكنيسة الكاثوليكية على تزويجهما بسبب أن كاميلا مطلقة وووو أياً كان السبب

لم يعترض لا الأمير و لا أمه الملكة 

و لكن ذهبا الى الكنيسة الانجيلية .....التى من قوانينها تسمح بهذا الزواج

و لو كانت الكنيسة الانجيلية رفضت كان تزوج مدنى و ريح دماغه


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (19 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> أنتم تريدون ثورة فكرية تخدم المسلمين بالاساس
> الكلام المثالي الذي يقول أن الدولة الاسلامية تخدم وتصون حياة ومعتقدات المسيحية لا يمكن تطبيقه *


* 
بل نريد ما يخدم بلدنا ويساعد على الأمن والأستقرار لنا ولأولادنا
لماذا أشعر أن بعض الزملاء هنا من كوكب آخر يعيشون في مكان ليس فيه مسلمين ولم يصلوا ولم يأكلوا ويشربوا معهم منذ قرون ؟!


*


> لكن هل يقتنع باقي المسلمون بذلك ؟ لا طبعاً
> يبقى هذا رأي قلة قليلة مقابل ما نراه من أهوال في سب المسيح والمقدسات المسيحية


*

باقي المسلمون كثير منهم يوافقني والباقي يريد التنوير ويريد تشجيع من الطرف الآخر المسيحيون الذين يبادلوهم السب والقذاعة ،، وانظر حولك 
المهم أن تكون هناك نخب مقتنعة وتسعى لتغيير ذلك والتوفيق بين الدعوة واحترام الآخر وبين الاختلاف والقدرة على التعايش 

*


> أعرف يا أبا حمزة
> لكن لو كل المسلمين يشاركونك الرأي
> لما كان داعي لحوارنا هذا من الأساس
> فهمت ما أقصد ؟


* 
أفهم قصد حضرتك لكنه مبالغ فيه 
أكثر المسلمين يشاركونني الرأي علماء وعوام أعطي المنتديات** " من الطرفين "** المتأججة ناراً ظهرك  وانزلي الشارع أو مر بجارك المسلم أو اتصل بصديقك في الدراسة ستعرفين أن الخير أكثر من الشر وأن الشر إن وجد فهو متبادل وينم عن جهل .

والخير في مصر أكثر ولم يفسد الأمور إلا ساسة وإعلاميون فاسدون لا دين لهم أو رؤوس جهال " من الطرفين " وهم سبب كل اضطراب  .
*


> *هو فاسد الدين والخلق
> لكنه مثال واضح على رجل دين أسس نظام أسلامي يضهد المسلمين قبل المسيحيين*



رجل فاسد ديناً وخلقاً ويضطهد المسلم قبل المسيحي فمن يقول أن نظامه إسلامي أصلاً  
والمسلمون لا يعرفون دولة الفقيه ولا يعرفون شيء اسمه رجل دين عندنا علماء يصيبون ويخطئون يؤخذ منهم ويُرد .


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (19 يوليو 2012)

antonius قال:


> انا بخير..
> المشكلة عزيزي هو ان النظام متحيّز, فتطبيق هذه القوانين سيكون متحيزاً لمصلحة المسلمين ضد المسيحيين!
> فعندما خرجوا و داسوا على صورة البابا شنودة و كتبوا عليها اقذر العبارات و رددوا اغبى الهتافات, لم يتم التعرض لاحد منهم! و لما يخرج دعاة السلفية يكفّرون و يشتمون من المنابر, لا احد يُسكتهم, بالعكس, مثل الشحات و الزغبي و برهامي و الحويني و يعقوب و غُنيم و شومان و غيرهم  كثيرون! لو خرج مسيحي و قال على المسلمين عُشر ما يقوله هؤلاء لقامت الدنيا و ما عقدت الا مغسولة بدماء المسيحيين و هدم كنائسهم! و لكن هذه القوانين تطبّق فقط على المساكين الضعفاء الذين في غالب الاحيان يكونون هم ضحايا الاضطهاد !




لما خرجوا وعملوا اللي حضترك قلت عليه ده خرج بيان إن البابا شنودة خط أحمر وتم غلق موضوع كاميليا شحاتة نهائياً وتم القبض على مسئولي الحملة 

ومع ذلك أنا لا أدافع عن خطأ يحدث نحن نتكلم عن تصحيح الأخطاء !

الأزهر قدم مقترحاته في هذا الباب فأين هي مقترحات الكنيسة ؟؟

شيء عجيب إن حضرتك تزعل إني أقترح قانون يصون مقدساتي من الإساءة وما تزعلش من إخوانك اللي لم يحركوا ساكناً في هذا الباب 

الدساتير فيها نصوص تمنع إهانة رئيس الدولة فما بالك بملك الملوك ؟!
السب العلني بين الأفراد يعاقب عليه القانون ونسمي ذلك تحضر 
أما السب لله ورسله فحرية تعبير 

عجيب




> انا اختلف معهم, ايه دخل الكنيسة او الازهر بفيلم؟ الي مش عاوز مش يتفرج الفيلم! هو حد يجبر الناس تروح تشوف الفيلم؟
> لو رفعنا التحسس, و بنينا المجتمع على اساس متين, فلا يمكن لعبارة (مهما ثقُلت) ان تصبح فتنة! و ان اصبحت فتنة فيكون علاجها سلمياً. هذا ما يجب ان نعمل لاجله!



اختلف معهم براحتك وده رأيك لكن رأي الكنيسة اللي بيمثل المسيحيين في مصر مختلف وهو ده اللي بيهم الدولة .

أما مسألة " العبارة مهما ثقلت لا يمكن أن تصبح فتنة " فهذا لا يوافق الطبائع البشرية التي أعرفها في مصر فكثير من الناس سواء مسلم أو مسيحي لا يتحمل أي إساءه خصوصاً في الدين أو العرض فقد تبرق السماء وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هداً .

وغير ذلك بالبرود خصوصاً حين يقبله شخص على نفسه ويرضاه للآخرين...
 وانا أتكلم عن بلد أعيش فيه وأعرف طبائع أهله أو أكثرهم ، ولا أقول بإن لو واحد شتمني أسيح دمه وكل واحد ياخد حقه بذراعه لا أشجع على هذا أبداً لكن أقول أن على الدولة أن تضبط وتقنن هذه الأمور تجنباً وتحسباً لردود الفعل المختلفة .


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (19 يوليو 2012)

> من جهة مبدأ العلمانية
> 
> أنا مع العلمانية طبعا



ممثلي الكنيسة رأيهم مختلف وأنا أستعجب تفضيل العلمانية التي نشاة لمحاربة تسلط الكنيسة الأن يفضلها أبناء الكنيسة .

لكن متفهم إن المقارنة بين الإسلمة والعلمنة تجعلكم تفضلون العلمنة ولكن الكنيسة تعرف وتعي خطورة ذلك عليكم لذلك ترفضه .



+إيرينى+ قال:


> بص يا أبو حمزة بالنسبة للزواج المدنى
> 
> إنت طبعا عبرت بما معناه إنك عارف أو يعنى متابع مشاكل الكنيسة مع الزواج
> 
> ...



الأستاذة الفاضلة 
نحن نتحدث عن مصر وليس أوروبا عن طبع شرقي حامي وليس غربي بارد نتكلم عن كنيسة أرثوذكسية محافظة .

أقول لحضرتك ليه هذا المسيحي اللي عاوز يطلق أو يزوج من مطلقة مش غبي لأن الكنيسة هتصدر قرار إنه هو وزوجته زناة وابنهم سيكون إبن زنا في نظر الكنيسة ونظر أبناء الكنيسة .

هيعمل كنيسة لنفسه ؟ ولا يغير دينه ؟

لذلك هو يحتاج اعتراف الكنيسة والأمر فيه خطورة حقيقية عبر عنها البابا شنودة والمجمع المقدس مكانش الأمر بالبساطة اللي بتتكلموا عنها .

ثم إن البابا شنودة والمجمع لم يفرضوا تنفيذ حكم المحكمة فقط بل رفضوا أن تصدر المحكمة قراراً يخالف الإنجيل وأن تتدخل في شريعة الكنيسة وقال أن الشريعة الاسلامية باعتبارها مادة دستورية ضامنة لتطبيق شريعة الكنيسة على أبناءها لم يقل كل واحد حر زي ما حضراتكم بتقولوا لأنه يهمه أبناءه اللي ماشيين في طريق هو شايفه غلط وأيضاً إن الموضوع ما ينتشرش ويبقى سهل  ..

قال : *" والشريعة الإسلامية  تقول: احكم بين أهل الكتاب حسبما يدينون، وجاء هذا المبدأ فى كل قوانين  الأحوال الشخصية "*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139732

وبعدين أنا ضربت الزواج كمثال وإلا هناك أشياء أخرى ترفضها الكنيسة مثل الرقابة الإدارية على الكنيسة وميزانيتها وتكون خاضعة لبرلمان ولا تكون هناك مجالس ملية ويسمح بالأعمال الفنية والكتابات الهدامة لا يحق لأحد الاعتراض عليها ولا تعترف الدولة بأي سلطة للكنيسة على المسيحيين ولا أن تعترض على نشوء أي بدع جديدة ويكون الكل أمام قانون موحد زواج وطلاق ومواريث وغيره !

ولا عاوزينها علمانية برة الكنيسة ومسيحية جوة الكنيسة


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

> قال : " والشريعة الإسلامية تقول: احكم بين أهل الكتاب حسبما يدينون، وجاء هذا المبدأ فى كل قوانين الأحوال الشخصية "


حسنا عقيدتنا تبيح لنا *التبنى*, ونحن لا نؤمن بحكمة الأسلام فى تحريمه, و بدون محاولة اقناعى الآن, هل يُسمح للمسيحيين بالتبنى ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*يغلق لتحول الخبر لحوار يخالف قوانين القسم
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

